# My Journey..My Time



## Tank316 (Aug 17, 2004)

August 17th,2004
my surgery went great, the doc was really happy with everything!!
pain level for me is low, i tolerate pain very easily
thelast 4 wks all i have done is cardio twice daily 30 min in the a.m and 25 min in the pm.
am consist of interval run/jog/walk
pm consist of sprints up a river and sprints down river
this wk will consist of resting and typing left handed  
my diet will mainly be high protein med fat low carbs.
meet with doc again Thursday,more rehab talk[info]and he took pics for me!!
all and all,its a pain in the ass,but it had to done, the tear was 2.5 cm's,but the doc give me a   's up for being in such great shape.
my 1st meal tonite was a 6.5 turkey thigh 
2 cups broc 16 oz water
before bed will be 1.5 cups cottage cheese and a couple of pills i have to take
 will post meals for the 18th in the morn.. 
only supps that will be taken will be a multi/anti ox/whey pro/and bcaa's before rehab and after sessions.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats!  Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 17, 2004)

Well glad to hear all is good. I've had shoulder probs but luckly I didn't need surgery.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad to hear everything went well Tank!!!  You will be good as new very soon and back to lifting heavy!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 18, 2004)

gw,it and saph.thanks for the kind words. it sucks being left handed   but i'm making due!!my throat is really sore, cant talk real loud! of course i dont have much too say any ways!!
i didnt sleep the greatest last night,it wasnt the pain,it was just awkward with the sling!
meal 1
40 grams of whey via whey pudding[yummie stuff]
meal 2
25 grams bcaa's with 15 almonds
meal 3
8 oz turkey thigh 3 cups salad[romaine/spinach]1 tblsp newmans own oil/vine
meal 4
7 oz tuna with 2 hardboiled eggs mashed up with it and 1 tablsp miracle whip
meal 5
5 oz grilled sirloin,3 cups mixed veggies


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey there....not nice to hear that you went under the knife....but happier to hear that your putting up with it rather well!!!  Sounds like you dont need any help....do you????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad to hear your surgery went well Tank!  You'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 18, 2004)

sorry it had to happen (the injury/the surgery) but glad to hear it went well.  before long the rehab will be behind you so hang in there.  i have no doubt you'll be better than before.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your surgery went well Tank!  You'll be back at it in no time.


thanks JD,hows your training going?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2004)

What did you tear?

When can you start training with weights again?

any physical therapy?


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 18, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> sorry it had to happen (the injury/the surgery) but glad to hear it went well.  before long the rehab will be behind you so hang in there.  i have no doubt you'll be better than before.


NG, thanks sweetie,just hanging out is the hardest part of this whole thing, if i liked being lazy, this would be easier.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What did you tear?
> 
> When can you start training with weights again?
> 
> any physical therapy?


Hey P
i tore my rotary cuff[rt side]
4 wks in a sling,but i start some light therapy next wk.
wts,hmmmm, well this depends, if he will allow me to train lightly along with my therapy.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 18, 2004)

esmerelda said:
			
		

> Hey there....not nice to hear that you went under the knife....but happier to hear that your putting up with it rather well!!!  Sounds like you dont need any help....do you????


well yes essy, you can help... i need a sponge bath


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Tank, happy to hear that the surgery went well.  You seem to be a very motivated person, you will do well and will be back training hard in no time...

I am probably heading in that direction.  I am not sure how it happened but I used to play softball and now I can't even throw a ball hard anymore because I get a shooting pain in my shoulder, oh,  and when I reach to grab something on the floor, it feels like the shoulder is going to come off the socket.  The only good thing is that I have not suffered any pain while lifting...I am praying that I get to lose the weight and gain muscle before my shoulder goes...

Well, enough about me....I'll keep you in my prayers.....


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Tank, happy to hear that the surgery went well.  You seem to be a very motivated person, you will do well and will be back training hard in no time...
> 
> I am probably heading in that direction.  I am not sure how it happened but I used to play softball and now I can't even throw a ball hard anymore because I get a shooting pain in my shoulder, oh,  and when I reach to grab something on the floor, it feels like the shoulder is going to come off the socket.  The only good thing is that I have not suffered any pain while lifting...I am praying that I get to lose the weight and gain muscle before my shoulder goes...
> 
> Well, enough about me....I'll keep you in my prayers.....


i'm as bullheaded as they come to having things checked out!!
take my advice fanta, get it looked at!  
and thanks for the prayers bro!!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 18, 2004)

Good luck with the shoulder man. You???re a freaking monster, should be good in no time.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 19, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Good luck with the shoulder man. You???re a freaking monster, should be good in no time.


thanks Kata


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 20, 2004)

yesterday was a shocker....
1 st appont with doc who did surgery went great, he took out the pain catheder[sp]
1st therapy session all in all sucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i cant believe how i cant do a thing, its like starting over. i can see why if you dont rehab this type of injury that you can go down hill really fast.
on a high note, I GOT TO TAKE A SHOWER!!!!!!!! yippee,also doc wants me to start riding stationary bike/stepper.cardio, gotta love it.
my meals are sorta the same.
if you read my past journal,,you'll know that i prepare 4-5-6 meals ahead.
oops, one other note, the doc told me yesterday that he took off a bone spur while he was in there!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

I have read some really nasty things about spurrs in the shoulder.  Good thing he took it out.

I know with your drive, and dedication you will be back on top in no time


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> yesterday was a shocker....
> 1 st appont with doc who did surgery went great, he took out the pain catheder[sp]
> 1st therapy session all in all sucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i cant believe how i cant do a thing, its like starting over. i can see why if you dont rehab this type of injury that you can go down hill really fast.
> ...


I am very happy for you Tank.  You'll be back in no time.....
...praying......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2004)

It's got to be really frustrating Tank. But you'll get thru it.  Even if you lose about a third of your mass, you'll still be bigger then most of us lightweights  . 

I get the feeling you'll have a miraculous recovery....


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 21, 2004)

pre,fanta,jd....thanks a ton you guys,you guys rock!!!!!!
friday..2 nd therapy session went good, the therapist had my wife come in to show her some of the motions we go through so Karen can do them over the weekend.
Saturday meals
right away this morn.
20 grams bcaa's 10 grams L- glute followed by a 1.5 walk through the woods with my puppie
1st meal
3/4 cup bran/fiber cer with 40 grams vanilla whey, 1/2 cup blackberries
2 meal
2 turkey breast patties[25grams a piece] 15 almonds
3rd meal
8 oz turkey thigh grilled
3 cups romaine lettuce 1 tblsp o/v
4 thmeal
2 can tuna strained[albacore]
5th meal....? dont know yet, might go to applebees!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 23, 2004)

monday the 23 rd
i'm bored out of my  frickin mind!!!!!
will get some food prepared for the week!!
1 dozen turkey breast patties grilled
4-5 chic breast grilled,4-5 yams baked
i have alot of respect for left handed people.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> monday the 23 rd
> i'm bored out of my frickin mind!!!!!
> will get some food prepared for the week!!
> 1 dozen turkey breast patties grilled
> ...


hey Tank, how's that shoulder....
I throw like a girl (that doesn't know how to throw, I don't want to insult the girls here) with my left hand...

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there Tankie!!!

Glad everything went well with your surgery!!  You will be good as new in no time!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 23, 2004)

I can empathize with the rotator cuff tear. It's a painful and frustrating experience, to say the least. Best of luck getting back from it.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 23, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i have alot of respect for left handed people.



I feel your pain


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 23, 2004)

thanks for the support everybody, it really helps!!!!!!
3rd p/t session was totally different, i had a different therapist, she wasnt as ''easy going'' as my other one. a little more rough lets just say. i have yet to take any of the oxycodone for pain,cus there hasnt been much.
went out walking for an hour up some long hills, feels good just to work up a sweat.
cracking eggs left handed sucks,oh well!!!!!
will post meals tomorrow, really dont feel like eating anything!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 25, 2004)

Aug,24-25.
therapy went well, 
went for 1.5 hr walk on some mt biking trails,well paved, some nice steep hills, dog was tired as well as myself!!
ate very good yesterday and today,grocery bill has been less so my wife is happier. lol.
very little pain to speak of,get stiches out Sept 1st. 
hot/humid today, wish i could swimming,but i think i'll just sit on my ass and type left handed cus its so much fun!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Did you have the same doc as TP?  Or just one in your area?


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you have the same doc as TP?  Or just one in your area?


one of the best in our area!!! i talked to 3 past patients[r/c] same as me, they all recovered nicely. one was a 20yr old quarterback from the local college near by.
the doc e mails me every other day asking me how things are, thats pretty cool!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> the doc e mails me every other day asking me how things are, thats pretty cool!!


Now that, is a good doctor!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Lefty ! 
Sounds like you're doing pretty good.  You'll be back sooner than you think


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Now that, is a good doctor!


i think he's pretty intent on me helping with the wt program/wt room at the college.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Lefty !
> Sounds like you're doing pretty good.  You'll be back sooner than you think


LOL on the lefty, just like downtown now, i may never use my rt hand again.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 26, 2004)

aug 26th
1.5 hr powerwalk in the a.m
meals
1st.whey with 20 grams bcaas added,very bitter, but really dont give a ripp!!plus 1 shredded wheat biscut, plain
2nd,2 buffalo burgers[60 grams]3 cups romaine lettuce,1 tbssp o/v
3rd,8 oz turkey thigh,20 almonds
4th 2 turkey breast burgers[50 grams] 2.5 cups broc/califloweer
wait 2 hrs,go to center to ride stationary bike for 1 hr.plus some seated calf work.
the guys at the gym made a joke on how big i could get my calves,hmmm, sounds like a fun thing to try.lol


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 27, 2004)

27th, same as the 26th.
todays therapy session went really good,rom is fantastic according to the p/t.
still no use for the oxycodone.
meals stayed the same, whoops, no 5th meal recorded for yesterday,
45 min after bike 7-8 oz chic breast
ummm, eating chinese buffet tonite for 5th meal, this will be fun  
i dont like to eat out much,give me a steak place anyday!!!!!
studying for ACE and NESTA personal training,just like going back to school.
before bed, i eat a 1.5 cups cottage 1% and drink 2 scoopsICE w/extra 15 grams bcaa's.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Make some extra money on the side.. sell you script to the crack heads on the corner lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> studying for ACE and NESTA personal training,just like going back to school.


Sounds like your doing great my man. 

You thinking about being a personal trainer?  I thought about trying that.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> 27th, same as the 26th.
> todays therapy session went really good,rom is fantastic according to the p/t.
> still no use for the oxycodone.
> meals stayed the same, whoops, no 5th meal recorded for yesterday,
> ...


Hey Tank man, you sound very happy.  I am glad things seem to be working out.  I hope you do well with the persona trainer exams....
Good job man....


----------



## BIG C (Aug 28, 2004)

Seems you have a great Doc.  Good luck on recoevery.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 29, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> Seems you have a great Doc.  Good luck on recoevery.


thanks Big C, welcome to IM.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 29, 2004)

JD fanta, thanks guys, i suppose i have nothin better to do with my time, next year my plan is to rebuild our garage big enough for a little gym and train peeps the way they should be trained!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Tank,
Just popping by, surgery sounded like a drag but glad to hear you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 29, 2004)

Aug 29th.
my meal friday sorta sucked, not much to choose from for white meat a buffet.
so just ate some sorta chicken thigh meat crap and a little rice, the diet coke was good though!!!!!!!
this weekend cardio went great, powerwalking is fun, i take my 5 1/2 mth old puppie with, she's a good training partner!!
going out with my parents to pizza hut this evening, they're the greatest, the feel the have to do this to get me out of the house. maybe a couple of slices wont hurt!LOL.
GOING FOOD SHOPPING TODAY!!!!
need 20lbs of bison meat.
plenty of venison/elk to eat up before november, thats when i get restocked


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> JD fanta, thanks guys, i suppose i have nothin better to do with my time, next year my plan is to rebuild our garage big enough for a little gym and train peeps the way they should be trained!!


Great idea ! 

I'd do that but I'm beyond studying for tests !  Short attention span when it comes to reading ! LOL


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great idea !
> 
> I'd do that but I'm beyond studying for tests !  Short attention span when it comes to reading ! LOL


lmao, thats my prob too!!!!!!but i'm trying!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 30, 2004)

sorta of a rant post!!!!!!!!


i have told this story in some posts about this guy i used work with and have played him in raqetball, he's truly a work of art. over weight, low self esteem, and a chronic liar as well. last yr i wrote a wt program/diet/cardio, simple do's and donts. 2 wks into the program, he's already given up.now i have tried to help him countless times before this, so it didnt really suprise me that he give up. 
 so i see him at the center this a.m the 30th of Aug. i havent seen him since last Oct some time, he starts off the conversation with'', man, i dont know what i'm doing wrong, i eat good all the time, i never cheat, and i still cant loose any wt.''
so in my mind i'm thinking, o.k. i diet and train really hard for a show for 15-16 wks, and i cheat a little. so your dieting for close to 52 wks with out cheating and still not losing wt.what will power this guy has.
anyways, i just sorta brush of the bull shit and wish him the best. now,he doesnt warm up at all, grabs 50lb d-b's and starts to do alt curls, puts them down loads up 315 on the bench and gets 1 rep out,barely,with no spotter either  walks over and says'' well, thats enough for one day, i better hit the sauna.''
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

People have to WANT to help themselves.  If this guy doesnt take the time, and learn/do what needs to be done, then dont fret it.  You did your part man.


----------



## BIG C (Sep 1, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> sorta of a rant post!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i have told this story in some posts about this guy i used work with and have played him in raqetball, he's truly a work of art. over weight, low self esteem, and a chronic liar as well. last yr i wrote a wt program/diet/cardio, simple do's and donts. 2 wks into the program, he's already given up.now i have tried to help him countless times before this, so it didnt really suprise me that he give up.
> ...


He sounds like a moron.  Talk about an injury waiting to happen.  No warm up at all!
It was nice for you to give him advice, but you can't make him follow it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't believe I've missed this thread. I'm not able to surf the new threads like I used to be able to do. Sucks about the surgery. I've had my share and i know the recovery part sucks to hell. But you have an awesome attitude with this. Keep it and you'll do great!! Sounds like your doing great already and your diet and cardio is in order, very motivated man! And I just caught the pic you put up. Man, you look awesome! I can't believe what a transformation you made! Truly inspirational!!!

Oh, and btw, do you make the whey pudding or do you buy it?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I've missed this thread. I'm not able to surf the new threads like I used to be able to do. Sucks about the surgery. I've had my share and i know the recovery part sucks to hell. But you have an awesome attitude with this. Keep it and you'll do great!! Sounds like your doing great already and your diet and cardio is in order, very motivated man! And I just caught the pic you put up. Man, you look awesome! I can't believe what a transformation you made! Truly inspirational!!!
> 
> Oh, and btw, do you make the whey pudding or do you buy it?


thanks rock!!!!i just came back from the doc, took out my stiches, and he's very happy with everything. i was a little down and out this weekend, i had a couple of friends show up and say hi,they both are bb'ers and they're looking darn good!!!
whey pudding
1 box of sugar free pudding mix[what ever it calls for milk wise] and then i toss in 7-8 scoops whey protein.
i use a measuring cup[1] per serving,close 30 grams protein. it sorta looks like sledge, but yummie!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Mmmmm, I'll have to try that! So one cup is 30g of protein if you toss 8 scoops in?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, I'll have to try that! So one cup is 30g of protein if you toss 8 scoops in?


or a little over, i didnt count the milk protein!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Ahhhh, milk. Have you tried making it with just water? I don't think I can handle the sugar from milk


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, milk. Have you tried making it with just water? I don't think I can handle the sugar from milk


ah yes, this isnt really good on a clean diet,wouldnt be bad on a bulk


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Tank,


How's the shoulder behaving?
Just passing by to say hello.  I will catch up with you after the storm passes over us.

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Tank,
> 
> 
> How's the shoulder behaving?
> ...


man i feel for you guys. been watching the weather channel    hope you're fine!!!!
________________________________________________________________
4-5th i ate so-so!!
no cardio  
_________________
6th
great day,1.5hrs walk/jog. ate every 3 hrs..no junk, 1.5 -2 gallons water
meals
p
p/f
p
p/f
p
p/f  before bed


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 6, 2004)

Just stopped in to say good work Tank.  You have put your time in and the results are there to see.  Good work!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 6, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> man i feel for you guys. been watching the weather channel   hope you're fine!!!!
> ________________________________________________________________
> 4-5th i ate so-so!!
> no cardio
> ...


Hey Tank, we are good to go here in Miami.  We didn't really get hit hard by the storm.  I lost about 14 shingles (that I can see) from my roof and not much more than that.  We are awaiting the arrival of Hurricane Ivan now...It doesn't get old does it??


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Just stopped in to say good work Tank.  You have put your time in and the results are there to see.  Good work!


Thanks BC.
fanta, looks like another one is gonna get you guys,what a mess!!
__________________________________________________________
Aug 7-8- 9th
meals and timing of meals pretty much the same.yesterday i felt crappy all day, cardio only lasted 30 min  
p/t is going good another session today at 9:00, from there i go to the gym,check my wt, hoping for 228-229, doing my best to stay lean through this ''interesting time'' in my life.
i have always been on the go, doing house projects,mine and others, its sorta my little cash flow thing[mainly for supps], its been a trying time. i have learned alot about myself since this happened, mainly, i think i should slow down a little bit more.
hence wanting to become a p/t. the  cash flow will be good enough to pay for what supps i need, plus, i wouldnt have to work so many hours.  
i have a battle on my with a mole in my yard, Bill Murry[sp?] comes to mind from Caddyshack, i'm ready to rip that little f@cker apart!!! TIME TO OPEN A CAN OF WHOOP ASS!!!!!   
oh well life goes on.
i'm  still thinking in the back of my head and heart that 2005, Oct, i will shoot for another show!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 9, 2004)

*aug 9th,2004.*
p/t went great,therapist says that i'm 2-3 wks ahead of the game. she did remind me not to do anything else though......hmmm, she knows me all to well already!!!! 
any hoo, weighed in at 226.   
sad part, lower abs collecting some visable fat, this has been my problem area since i was a young child, so i'm used to it!
next wk i'm going to start doing more stuff at the gym, light legs,calves,one or two movements for the entire left body. i have a w/o planned for when i can do more things for the rt side as well, alot of unilateral training.
over all, my attitude towards this whole thing is great!!!ready to kick ass in Dec/Jan, when i the doc gives me the OK


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

LMAO!!

Tank, get one of these.  Find his tunnel, and dig a hole into it.  Put the trap down into the hole, and leave it open.  He will come to fill in the hole you made, nd the trap will clamp on, and kill him.
http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/gophertrap.htm


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LMAO!!
> 
> Tank, get one of these.  Find his tunnel, and dig a hole into it.  Put the trap down into the hole, and leave it open.  He will come to fill in the hole you made, nd the trap will clamp on, and kill him.
> http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/gophertrap.htm


cool, so i can shit can the c-4 idea


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Yea, dont want to be blowing up the yard   Incase you do though, C4 is hard to get ahold of.  So a substitute would be some flash powder(picked up at a costume shop, used for those old cameras) packed into some pvc pipe.  If you like bombs, check out the Anarchist Cookbook.  Its damn hard to find though..


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, dont want to be blowing up the yard   Incase you do though, C4 is hard to get ahold of.  So a substitute would be some flash powder(picked up at a costume shop, used for those old cameras) packed into some pvc pipe.  If you like bombs, check out the Anarchist Cookbook.  Its damn hard to find though..


lol. i used to reload my own shotgun shells yrs ago, if i really wanted to i could make my yard look like hell!!!!! but since i have nothing better to do these days besides mow lawn i guess i'll x that idea out!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Get that trap I posted.  They work wonders.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Get that trap I posted.  They work wonders.


they have something close to that at the hardware store!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh, since you have nothing better to do, use this   Sit on your porch with your .22  Damn, now I wish I had gophers..
http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/giantdestroyer1.htm


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh, since you have nothing better to do, use this   Sit on your porch with your .22  Damn, now I wish I had gophers..
> http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/giantdestroyer1.htm


cool, if that trap idea doesnt work, then i'll go this route!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2004)

*HOLY SHIT* i keep dating everything August   what a dummie!!!!
*Sept 10*  
carb load day, roughly 175-200 grams.
p/c 50 gram
p
p/c 50
p
p/c 50 
p
p/c 50
3 scoops Ice before bed
7:15 am p/t session went good, could feel alot of scar tissue breaking up, not a pleasant feeling, but i must be a sick person cause it sorta was a good pain.
came home and ice'd shoulder for 20 min.
10:30 taking dog out for a 1 hr powerwalk through woods, taking digital camera with to show what kind of trails i walk and used to ride mt bike on.[will post pics this afternoon.
also, going to the gym to train legs/calves and abs, to impatient to wait for Monday!!!
also, i think i killed that little facking mole that trashed my lovely lawn, but beware,if he has any buddies,i'll pull a Stone Cold on them as well!!!!
my body wt from yesterday to today 225 1/2. [will weigh in next friday morning]!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2004)

forgot cam at home ,oh well, had way to much fun to take pics!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Sept 13th*
going to gym 6:15 to ride some bike,do a little light lifting
-7:15 am, p/t,come homwe ice for 20, then take dog out for a 1 hr powerwalk.
-pre cook some meals for the week,carb reload tues,cook up some yams.
-meat choices,pheasant breast,venison,elk and bison,and some turkey breast.
be back to edit this later!!!
-p/t went great, it feels good to get a good stretch, being in the immoblizer,sucks poop!! 1 more wk then its into a sling!!!  
meal 1- 1 scoop whey,10 egg whites,1/2 cup raw oatmeal.16 oz water
meal 2-8 oz pheasant breast 1/4 cup raw almonds
meal-3 7 oz ground bison burger,3 cups romaine lettuce,1 med tomato,1 tbs o/v
meal 4 2scoops whey, 1 tbs flax, 1 chic leg
meal 5 9 oz elk steak, 2 cups mixed veggies
before bed
 3 scoops ICE, 1 cup cottage cheese!!!
drinking close to 2 1/2 gallons of water daily
*14th*
carb load again!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you capture the gopher?  Blood/gore pics?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you capture the gopher?  Blood/gore pics?


lmao, i have'nt seen him in 3 days!!!! the traps i set had been tripped, but when i pulled them out,no blood no gore. but i did set some pellets out with some heavy duty poison. so i have my fingers crossed!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a smart one, like in Caddy Shack   I bet he eats the pellets though, starts to feel sick, and climbs into your engine bay in your car.  That way when you use the air, he will have his final revenge


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sounds like a smart one, like in Caddy Shack   I bet he eats the pellets though, starts to feel sick, and climbs into your engine bay in your car.  That way when you use the air, he will have his final revenge


    i see now he's in the neighbors yard!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Sept14th*
20 min walk,25 min HIIT,25 min walk. i had the puppie with me this morn, it was fun.
1 hr later
meal-1.45 grams raw oatmeal,23 grams whey,10 egg whites
meal-2. 3 hrs later,4 chic legs,2 hard boiled eggs[whites] 1 cup red grapes
meal-3 2 cans albacore tuna, 4.5 oz yam
meal 4 10 elk steak
meal 5 2 chic breast[10 oz] 40 grams r/o/m
meal 6 before bed.1 cup cottage chesse with 1 cup mini shrimp[sorta like a cold salad, really good to be honest!!
mid day i plan on doing some ab work,no wt squats/calf work.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 14, 2004)

I had a big fat groundhog one time in my back yard for weeks. Not only did he tear up all my grandmother's beautiful plants but he would scare the hell out of my dog. Everytime we looked we didn't see what my dog was barking at b/c he would run his fat butt into the woods.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I had a big fat groundhog one time in my back yard for weeks. Not only did he tear up all my grandmother's beautiful plants but he would scare the hell out of my dog. Everytime we looked we didn't see what my dog was barking at b/c he would run his fat butt into the woods.


thanks for stopping in beautiful!!!
yep, my lawn took a beaten, but i think its all over!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 14, 2004)

I can't garden very well but I'd come help if I was about 800 miles westward


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Tom, do you eat the skin on the chicken legs?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 14, 2004)

Not that I would know if he eats the skin but common sense tells me from looking at his diet on a whole chances are he doesn't... although I could be wrong.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Yea.. I figured that he may not.  However, I bet he would try and cook the groundhog if he got him lol  
I wonder what their macros are..


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Tom, do you eat the skin on the chicken legs?


nope, i spend about 10 minutes taking the skin off, sometimes i cook up to 20 legs at a time!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I can't garden very well but I'd come help if I was about 800 miles westward


   wishing i was 800 miles closer!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.. I figured that he may not.  However, I bet he would try and cook the groundhog if he got him lol
> I wonder what their macros are..


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Not that I would know if he eats the skin but common sense tells me from looking at his diet on a whole chances are he doesn't... although I could be wrong.


all poultry is skinless. just an old habit from my high school yrs!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Whats so funny?  You know when I lived in Arkansas, they would print recipes for squirrell in the paper!  Had the macros and everything.  I never got to eat one though.  

How is your shoulder feeling?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 14, 2004)

I do have deer in my backyard. And speaking of, one time my father had cooked dinner telling my mom it was a wierd beef he cooked. He waited until she asked why it was so tough to find out it was deer meat. My mom hasn't let my dad cook since then. Shoulda seen the look on her face. All joking aside deer meat is supposed to be pretty good. 

I'm with Premi on this one. Cook the little bastard. That's if you can catch him.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats so funny?  You know when I lived in Arkansas, they would print recipes for squirrell in the paper!  Had the macros and everything.  I never got to eat one though.
> 
> How is your shoulder feeling?


i have 10 squirrel in the freezer, taste like chicken!!!! put them i n a slow cooker,mmmmm. 
shoulder is great, no pain!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I do have deer in my backyard. And speaking of, one time my father had cooked dinner telling my mom it was a wierd beef he cooked. He waited until she asked why it was so tough to find out it was deer meat. My mom hasn't let my dad cook since then. Shoulda seen the look on her face. All joking aside deer meat is supposed to be pretty good.
> 
> I'm with Premi on this one. Cook the little bastard. That's if you can catch him.


venison is awesome, same with elk,red deer,moose is so-so, bear is so-so.
i'm lucky enough to have a friend who has a very large game farm, i can get alot of that kind of meat most anytime!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Holy shit, 10 squirrels?  

So are they a white meat?  I have never eaten rodent..   Odd animals I stick to reptiles(rattler), birds(robbin red breasts, tried a pigeon once  ).


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Holy shit, 10 squirrels?
> 
> So are they a white meat?  I have never eaten rodent..   Odd animals I stick to reptiles(rattler), birds(robbin red breasts, , tried a pigeon once  ).


mostly dark!!!  


birds(robbin red breasts,    thats our state bird!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

Our state bird is the seagull.. piece of shit.

Its a shame, robins taste like dove


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Tank


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 15, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey Tank


hi mommie, hows the little one doing??? shes so cute!!! and hows the dad/mom doing???


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Sept 15th*
interesting note on therapy!!!!she took me through 2 movements that we will be doing starting the 7th wk of rehab. she did all the movements herself, but what was*shocking*,hearing all that scar tissue _crunch_. It was like taking handful of rice krispies and smashing them slowly, it was'nt that painful, but just frickin weird!!!   
it was raining like heck up here in n.wis today but my training partner and i braved it, it was really fun. 20 min powerwalk,25 min skip/[hiit],20 min walk[cooldown with walking lunges]..
ate really good!!
i now can walk past the cookie jar with no prob's!!!!   well i drool a'lil bit but that the norm!!!   
*sept 16th*
15 min powerwalk,30 min sorta HIIT skipping/walking lunges,20 min walk up and down steep hills.ahhhhhh crap, i forgot to post my legs work from yesterday.oh well.   
going fishing today, catching my lunch should be fun with 1 1/2 hands/arm.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

What kind of fishing?  Trout, bass, carp(lol)?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What kind of fishing?  Trout, bass, carp(lol)?


trout, caught my limit in 20 min!!!! i couldve cheated and went to my friends game farm where he has 2 trout ponds.   
but thats takes the fun out of it!!
fillets are 6 oz, so i'll be broiling them up for lunch today.
Aug 17th......its the weekend for me already!!!!!!!
 6:30 a.m w/o followed by p/t at 7:15, then i take the dog out in the woods/trails for some hiit cardio!!!!! dam ,its cold up here in N.Wis!!!!45 *  
be back in 2.5 hrs!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday  !  Have a great day !


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2004)

Damn Gary, your fast!  Now I see why the road runner is in your sig.

HAPPY DAY TANK!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn Gary, your fast! Now I see why the road runner is in your sig.
> 
> HAPPY DAY TANK!


What the hell are we doing on here this time of day ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2004)

Day, wtf?  I am still awake from the night.  Are you waking up?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2004)

Ok, its late 

Tank, eat some cake for me!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday big guy!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> venison is awesome, same with elk,red deer,moose is so-so, bear is so-so.
> i'm lucky enough to have a friend who has a very large game farm, i can get alot of that kind of meat most anytime!


So does this mean you are a good chef?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> So does this mean you are a good chef?


i do all my own cooking, its fun and easy. i like to try different ideas, like this one, 1 cup cocktail shrimp with 1 1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese, yummie.
but on the other hand i dont eat for taste, i eat for growth as well as cutting purposes!!! sorat boring after a while!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Pre, Gary and JD thanks you guys!!!!*
my birthday has been scared by something crappy.Someone stole my dog!!!!
but any how, things dont change on my birthday. 20 min powerwalk,30 min skipping interval 1 min walk,30 seconds skipping, then a 20 min walk up 12 grade hills.
24 oz t-bone bison steak is my b-day treat with a couple of margaritas chillin in the fridge!!!!!!!   sorta bitter sweet though.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah I don't eat for taste either so I understand. I actually don't really like to cook. I can cook enough to make my own food and that's it. But that's how it goes when you only have to cook for yourself I guess. The shrimp sounds good. I love seafood. I try to stay away from Red Lobster b/c of their "oh so bad for you yet taste so good" biscuits.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *Pre, Gary and JD thanks you guys!!!!*
> my birthday has been scared by something crappy.Someone stole my dog!!!!


Damn! What kind of low life would steal a dog?  I would be so upset if someone took my dog.  Is there a chance he/she just got loose?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn! What kind of low life would steal a dog?  I would be so upset if someone took my dog.  Is there a chance he/she just got loose?


Well JD, she was loose, she was on the front porch 1 minute then the next she was gone....... she would never run away,never... i trained very well, and where i live,there are alot of low life's that would do such a thing. i spent most of b-day puttting up flyers.
today after my morning walk i'm going to 2 trailer parks and asking around if they perhaps seen her. i have calmed down somewhat from yesterday, so i have a better out look on this situation,ah, after punching a hole through my garage door that is!!   
Sept 19th..
morning cardio,without my training partner scks shit!!!!
20 min poweerwalk,30 min skippping[interval of 2 min walk,40 seconds skipping]15 min up 16 grade hills by our high school!!
goin to the center today to relax in the whirlpool!!!
meals will consist of p/f's, no carbs today!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

Damn Dognappers !   Never had one stolen but had a couple of them poisoned ! Hope you find her soon.


On the lighter side... That has got to be a site to see... 



a Tank SKIPPING down the road


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 19, 2004)

a Tank SKIPPING down the road   
i do get some weird looks!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Tank.  Hopefully you'll get her back soon.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 19, 2004)

i got her back!!!!!!!!she's alittle beat up, the pads on her paws are really bad, but she'll be o.k


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2004)

GREAT!  What do you think happened?  

My soft side is coming out here.  I love my dog, a 5 year old Treeing Walker coonhound.  We rescued her from 'death row' at the pound 4 years ago and she really is a part of the family...


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> GREAT!  What do you think happened?
> 
> My soft side is coming out here.  I love my dog, a 5 year old Treeing Walker coonhound.  We rescued her from 'death row' at the pound 4 years ago and she really is a part of the family...


i think someone grabbed her and put her in the back of a pickup truck and then she bailed out,she hates to ride in the back, i tried it with her before,i left the sliding door open, she jumped back in the front again. she doesnt like to be alone,it was really funny though, she was dripping wet fom swimming, i still can smell wet dor in my truck!!!!
the vet office has this morning,she's up and walking[barely]. when i went out for my walk, she thought she was going with  , my wife called me on the cell phone and told me she was up and ready,die hard little shit, she's a special lil dog!!!!!great training partner cardio wise!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

You got your baby back!!  Thank God!!  I adore my puppy and would be heartbroken if I didn't have her!   

I am so happy for you Hun,  I know you love your baby!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You got your baby back!!  Thank God!!  I adore my puppy and would be heartbroken if I didn't have her!
> 
> I am so happy for you Hun,  I know you love your baby!!


I really do, since my injury, we have gotten even closer, i spend all my time with her, its been good therapy for me!!!  
Thanks Saphie!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Thats great you found your dog.  I wish you could have found the perp.. I would have liked to hear how he and the garage had matching fist holes lol


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats great you found your dog.  I wish you could have found the perp.. I would have liked to hear how he and the garage had matching fist holes lol


i found out today the people are meth heads.. i think after my shoulder gets better, i should repay them azzholes another visit!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Sept 20th*
no cardio, just followed diet really close today. with all the walking i did sat/sun, i was borderline sore this a.m.  p/t went great, still alot of crunch/crackel going on in there!!!!weird feeling.
21 st will do a.m cardio plus go to the gym to do some light stuff, plus abs and calves!!
carb reloaded sunday.
will edit this tues !!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Be careful.. tweekers have nothing to lose.  Unless you kill them.  I will also help you bury them


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Be careful.. tweekers have nothing to lose.  Unless you kill them.  I will also help you bury them


northern wisconsin is getting well known for meth head case in court, frick 'in sad world we live in!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Salt lake city had the most labs per capita a few years back.. I know all about it.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Salt lake city had the most labs per capita a few years back.. I know all about it.


my wife is a court reporter, it never ending she says!!!!!!case after case!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 21, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *Sept 20th*
> no cardio, just followed diet really close today. with all the walking i did sat/sun, i was borderline sore this a.m.  p/t went great, still alot of crunch/crackel going on in there!!!!weird feeling.
> 21 st will do a.m cardio plus go to the gym to do some light stuff, plus abs and calves!!
> carb reloaded sunday.
> will edit this tues !!!


shitola, i have to go buy some more food!!!out of a few things, almonds,oil/vin[newmans own],natty peanut butter.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning Tankie!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Tankie!!


morning saphie!!!!!!!!!  how are things?????


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Sept 22*
a.m went to gym did 30 min elipt trainer.
light legs/calves and abs!!
7:15 p/t, just getting better everyday.
10:00, appt with doc, very happy with progress, i'm out of immobilizer.   
meals are pretty much the same will reload on carbs tomorrow!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Sept 23*
a.m cardio, 15 min power walk,30- min skipping intervals,15 min cool down.
abs.
first meal will be just protein[egg whites and turkey bacon]
then it will go like this
p/c 60 grams c
p
p/c 60  c 
p
p/c 60 c 
p
cant wait till p/t, i'm advancing 1 wk ahead  in p/t. doc said yesterday i get to start a few strengthning movements[oh, hell ya!!!!!!!!]    i know that it wont be much, but its something at this point, cus i'm getting cranky!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

OOOOOOO nothing worse than a cranky Tanky!  You're really coming along fast


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice to see you so dedicated despite detours and health complications Tank. Most peple just go sour after stuff like that. Keep truckin man


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, telling Tank that he needs to do strengthening exercises is like telling a fat guy he's getting free cheesecake for life.....wait a second, I am a fat guy who likes cheesecake.  They are giving it away for life???? 
I can imagine the conversation.....Dr says "Mr Tank's name, we need to start doing strengthening exercises"...Tank then says "Oh no, Doctor, already?  I don't know if I can do this now"...This so that the doctor may believe he doesnt' want to do them and maybe prescribe stronger exercises to scare him some.  Meanwhile tank is doing this inside himself        because he fooled the doctor into giving him more work.....

Man, I am glad they are going to let you do strengthening exercises already.  You are due.  Continue progressing, soon enough you'll be writing a book on how to come back from a shoulder injury faster than expected....Good luck  



			
				Tank316 said:
			
		

> *Sept 23*
> a.m cardio, 15 min power walk,30- min skipping intervals,15 min cool down.
> abs.
> first meal will be just protein[egg whites and turkey bacon]
> ...


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OOOOOOO nothing worse than a cranky Tanky!  You're really coming along fast


when i follow the P/RR/SH, i go to 10 wks, the last two wks i do sh, then take a whole wk off..i'm like caged grizzly bear!!!!! so this whole ordeal has been hard!!!!!!!!but life goes on!!!  
p/rr/sh, 3cycles with one extra wk of sh...its killer


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 23, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Very nice to see you so dedicated despite detours and health complications Tank. Most peple just go sour after stuff like that. Keep truckin man


Thanks SUT, i still have a goal of stepping on stage with GP,a.k.a Eric, it would be an honor to so!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yes, telling Tank that he needs to do strengthening exercises is like telling a fat guy he's getting free cheesecake for life.....wait a second, I am a fat guy who likes cheesecake.  They are giving it away for life????
> I can imagine the conversation.....Dr says "Mr Tank's name, we need to start doing strengthening exercises"...Tank then says "Oh no, Doctor, already?  I don't know if I can do this now"...This so that the doctor may believe he doesnt' want to do them and maybe prescribe stronger exercises to scare him some.  Meanwhile tank is doing this inside himself        because he fooled the doctor into giving him more work.....
> 
> Man, I am glad they are going to let you do strengthening exercises already.  You are due.  Continue progressing, soon enough you'll be writing a book on how to come back from a shoulder injury faster than expected....Good luck


LMAO Tony, that was great. my family is worried that i'll push it right away when i'm cleared to go back to normal training, but i cant and wont. its not that i'm a puss for pain, i just cant stand being idle!!!  i wouldnt make a good poster boy for the Lazy people in the world thats for sure!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sept 24th*
a.m cardio. at gym. riding bike with some 15-20 min interval training, some stepper 10 min worth.
will do some wt restricted curls[dont laugh]2.5 lb curls[d-b] i wonder when this restriction will be lifted and i'll be able to hit the 5 pounders   
will do some one arm cable ext for the rt tri as well.
the whole rt side of my body[with legs as an exception] looks to say the least, small.
will post my meals later after p/t.
today i start different movements, this will be the highlight of my day!!!
_________________________________________  
things went great a p/t, the movements feel great,therapist is really pleased with the progress i'm making.
meal 1 10 oz bison burger
meal 2 11-12 oz chic breast 3 cups broc 1/4 cup almonds[raw]
meal 3 10 oz turkey thighs
meal 4 2 cans tuna 3 cups romaine lettuce 2 o/v
meal 5 protein shake[whey]
meal 6 7 oz vesion loin 2 tbs natty p/b
2 a.m sat morn[23 grams whey]


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 24, 2004)

will go back out the afternoon to do some running/jogging on the trails in the woods. wish my dog was well enough to go with me, i really miss the pace she used to keep!!!
10 min before i head out, will take 4 scoops of ICE,6 mls Redine and 2 tablespoons extra/extra hot picante sauce  
should sweat just alil, ya think!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Your crazy.. 2.5lb db's..


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your crazy.. 2.5lb db's..


you should have seen me roll my eyes when the therapist told me no more then that!!!!  
but i'm cleared up to the 10 lb'ers now. watch my arm's grow  Well at least the rt one   
from 18 1/4 in to a mere 16 is to say the least ''dis-a-pointing''. 
but i have my Quads back up to 27  1/2 and will be aiming for 28 and more!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

Tankster, sorry I missed this thread and been away so long.  I just read through every page and I'm glad to see your progressing along.  Take it slow and do what those docs say. You know I'm pulling for ya big kahuna.  Get the shoulder back and you and I will go for round 2 of an online compitition!!!  (keeping Rissole out though that frigger)  he looks great!!!.  Take care and I'll keep in touch my friend.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 25, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Tankster, sorry I missed this thread and been away so long.  I just read through every page and I'm glad to see your progressing along.  Take it slow and do what those docs say. You know I'm pulling for ya big kahuna.  Get the shoulder back and you and I will go for round 2 of an online compitition!!!  (keeping Rissole out though that frigger)  he looks great!!!.  Take care and I'll keep in touch my friend.


Thanks Fire, yes, i'm doing what the doc tells me!!!
but its hard!!!but anyways, yes, i'm progressing greatly, round 2 on the IM comp, huh, interesting. My main goal is to compete in the fall of 2005,maybe!!!How are you my friend????


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

I know it's hard my friend. I was there as well.  Not easy.  You stand there next to all those polished dumbells from 1's to 150's...your mouth drooling as you eye up those "big" boys and the doc hands you 5 pounders.  Very hard to swallow.  All is going pretty well for me.  Have been healthy and family is doing great so I don't have any concerns.  Hope all is good with your family as well buddy?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I know it's hard my friend. I was there as well.  Not easy.  You stand there next to all those polished dumbells from 1's to 150's...your mouth drooling as you eye up those "big" boys and the doc hands you 5 pounders.  Very hard to swallow.  All is going pretty well for me.  Have been healthy and family is doing great so I don't have any concerns.  Hope all is good with your family as well buddy?


yes, everybody here is very well. yr by yr we have one less child in the house, they are off to college,and the check book gets smaller,gotta love the price you pay for a college education!!!
*Sept 26th* 
am cardio again 15 min powerwalk followed by 25 min hiit skipping/jogging, and some walking lunges!
carb load day[perfect for football sunday!!!!]


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

Well tank I'll be in your shoes in a few short years. My oldest son just started middle school soo I have that to look forward to.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Sept 27th*
really didnt get the carbs i needed, i hit 75 grams, just waaaaaay to busy to eat/prepare things the way i planned. i 'll go by how i feel today, its my first day back in the gym training legs,dont use my shoulders training legs so i'll give it a shot!! 
i'll post that work out later
this a.m 
3 scoops ICE prior to a.m cardio,sipping on 2 scoops during my cardio,10 min w-u
then 20 min HIIT on the bike.1 min level 3-4,20-25 sec on levels 8-9  
going to train my left calf and left leg this a.m unilateral, for some reason my measurements have them 1/4-1/2 in smaller then the rt side WTF happen there!!!    
going to grill 5 lbs chic breast
3-4 lbs ground bison burgers
bought 4 lbs of romaine lettuce/5 lbs broc/califlower
5 lbs raw almonds.
later today run down to my friends and pick up 10 lbs venison loin/20 lbs pheasant breast!
****havent chk my bdy wt in 2 wks, hmmm, should i do this this morning!!!   *****


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Sept 28th*
am cardio, now its 35 min hiit,skip/jog/sprint.30 sec,1 min 30 sec rest
s/j/sp/s/j/sp/s/j/sp  till 35 min expired this after a 15-18 min walk/warm up!!!
when i do HIIT after i train with wts thats only 15-17 min worth, 
gonna start wed on eating 30-40 grams carbs/3 meals.no carbs past 3:00 pm.
feeling a little crabbie, being impatient [ass ]well.
main source of carbs will be raw oatmeal/yams/wild rice.
skip,30sec,RI,jog,RI,sprint,RI


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

10lbr's? Your past me then man! LOL Your doing great buddy, oh and I love my new pudding


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> 10lbr's? Your past me then man! LOL Your doing great buddy, oh and I love my new pudding


how did you fix it rock, with water or cow juice??


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Cow juice!!! Most definately, LOL  Afraid to try the water.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cow juice!!! Most definately, LOL  Afraid to try the water.


i'll try the water.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Let me know how that goes because GP says I need to lose some BF.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats a lot of pheasant.. mmmm

What is this 'pudding'?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

protein pudding buddy


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Let me know how that goes because GP says I need to lose some BF.


you and me both!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, well we've seen what you can do mister superman!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, well we've seen what you can do mister superman!!


Thanks Rock.  
i'm trying to keep the cardio going during this time, man theres nothing like a good hour worth of iron to make me happy!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Thanks SUT, i still have a goal of stepping on stage with GP,a.k.a Eric, it would be an honor to so!!!


I swear Tank if that happens I will be there to cheer you BOTH on!!!  How awesome would that be???  You and Eric on stage together  (the heart is for me not you two)


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I swear Tank if that happens I will be there to cheer you BOTH on!!!  How awesome would that be???  You and Eric on stage together  (the heart is for me not you two)


well there will be a ton of beef on stage when that happens!!!!
with the people Eric knows, it will be a top quality show, so when the doc gives me the    to start training again,i'll truly have my work in front of me!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Sept 29th*
went to golds gym yesterday to talk to the owner again about a few things about the p/t thing.
did some light legs and calves as well as some light rt bi and tri things. man is the rt side of my body small     friggin unreal
30 min stepper
7:00 therapy session went great, doing a large variety of movements, again sounds like rice krispies in the joint but pain is nothing!!!
ate fairly good yesterday
i think the trickel feeding of the carbs will be better now that i up my cardio and that i can do a few more things in the gym!
__Sept30thvv_______________________________________^^ yesterday^^
todays am cardio went great, had so much on my mind i did close to 40 minutes of HIIT.****This isnt as intense like being on an elyp trainier or stepper****.
meal 1 1 cup shredded wheat with 2 1/2 scoops vanilla whey[mixed all together. going back with O/N antioxidant formula
meal 2 2 1/2 pheasant breast=12 oz after cooking 3 cups steamed broc
meal 3 2 cans tuna 1/2 cup raw almonds
meal 4 4 oz yam 10 oz round steak
meal 5 50 grams whey[45min-1 hr later] walking in the woods again
meal 6  dont know yet!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Oct 1st* 
i'll get in my p/t and some cardio, but then i have a 3 hr drive one way to the lower Minnesota area!!
will pack a lunch


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

Outstanding Tank. Back on track and full steam ahead.  You are a machine.  OK a little broken piston there,, but your fixing it!!! hahaha  Great job brother.  Keep forging ahead.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 2, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Outstanding Tank. Back on track and full steam ahead.  You are a machine.  OK a little broken piston there,, but your fixing it!!! hahaha  Great job brother.  Keep forging ahead.


Thanks Bri!!  
there are some days i wonder though, maybe i should stop this lifting stuff and just become a plain ole fatman!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Oct 2,04*ate good no cardio
*oct 3, 04*
same cardio as always!!
took some measurments last night!!!!!    i really miss the gym. i really miss P/RR/Sh training version I and II
i tried 35 grams of bcaa's and 100 grams of dextrose[for one month] p/w/o when i was on ver.II of the p/rr/sh, i was packing on some good size and my lifts were off the hook, for an ole man!!!!!
after one cerrtain measurement, i need to up my cardio even more!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

Tankster this old man wonders if you would do him a HUGE favor one day.  send me a breakdown of how you set up P/RR/S II?  I'll ask saphire to cyber a kiss to you if you do it for me.....  I totally missed out on all the Deuce talk when GP announced it.  All you guys got a jump into putting together a workout plan...I wasn't around much then so I missed it all.  Please help an old friend!!!  (puppy eyes).


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Tankster this old man wonders if you would do him a HUGE favor one day.  send me a breakdown of how you set up P/RR/S II?  I'll ask saphire to cyber a kiss to you if you do it for me.....  I totally missed out on all the Deuce talk when GP announced it.  All you guys got a jump into putting together a workout plan...I wasn't around much then so I missed it all.  Please help an old friend!!!  (puppy eyes).



1. The cycles...have gone from a 3 week to a 4 week with advanced lifters. It looks like this:

a. P/P/RR/S
b. P/RR/RR/S
c. P/RR/S/S
d. rest week very key thing to do!!!!



Day 1

Back
???Week 1
Straight Leg Deadlift 5X1-2
Smith Bent Row 3X3-4
Wide Grip Pullups 3X4-5
Close Grip Seated Row 3X5-6

-Week 2
Straight Leg Dead 5X1-2
Rev Grip Pulldowns 3X3-4
Smith Bent Row 3X4-5
Cable 1-Arm Row 3X5-6

???Week 3
CG Pulldown 3X6-8
DB Row 3X8-10
Str. Bar Cable Row 2X11-15
Pullover 2X16-20

???Week 4
Rev Grip Bent Row 2X8-10
s.s. w/WG Pulldown 2X8-10
Deadlift 3X4-6
s.s. w/ Hyperextensions 3X10-12
CG Seated Row 3X6-8(dropsets)


Traps
???Week 1
Seated DB Shrug 3X6-8
Smith Behind Shrug 3X4-6
???Week 2
Lying Cable Shrug 3X4-6
Smith Shrug 2X4-6
-Week 3
CG Upright Row 3X6-8
DB Shrug 2X15-20
???Week 4
DB Shrug 3X8-10
s.s. w/Smith Shrug 3X8-10

Day 4

Quads
???Week 1
Hack Squats 5X2-3
Leg Press 3X4-5
Single Leg Extension 3X5-6
???Week 2
Leg Press 5X2-3
Hack Squat 3X4-5
Leg Extension 3X5-6
???Week 3
Leg Press 4X7-10
Hack Squat 3X11-15
Leg Extension 3X16-20
???Week 4
Leg Extension 3X8-10
s.s. w/ Front Squat 3X8-10
Sissy Squat 2X8-10
s.s. w/ Squat Machine 2X8-10
Hack Squat 3X6-10(drop)

Hamstrings
???Week 1
Lying Leg Curl 5X2-3
DB Straight Leg Dead 3X4-6
???Week 2
Lying Single Leg Curl 5X2-3
Seated Leg Curl 3X4-6
???Week 3
Lying Leg Curl 3X6-8
Straight Leg Dead 2X8-11
Seated Leg Curl 2X12-15
???Week 4
Lying Leg Curl 3X8-10
s.s. w/ Kneeling Leg Curl 3X8-10
Single Leg Curl 3X6-10 (drop)

Calves
???Week 1______
???Week 2______
???Week 3______

Day 2

Chest
???Week 1
Bench 6X1-2 
Smith Incline 3X3-4
Flye 3X5-6
-Week 2
Smith Incline 6X1-2
DB Bench 3X3-4
Cable Flye 3X5-6
???Week 3
Incline DB 3X7-10
Smith Bench 3X11-15
Flye 3X16-20
???Week 4
Smith Flat to Neck 3X8-10
s.s. w/Cable Crossover 3X8-10
Incline Flye 2X8-10
s.s. w/ Dips 2X8-10
Mach. Bench Presss 3X8-10(drop)

Triceps
???Week 1
Dips 5X2-3
Skullcrusher 3X4-5
DB French Curl 3X5-6
-Week 2
Str. Bar French Curl 5X2-3
Pressdown 3X4-5
Dips 3X5-6
???Week 3
Dips 3X6-9
Pushdown 3X10-13
Kickback 2X14-20
???Week 4
Str. Bar Pushdown 2X6-10
s.s. w/ Cable Overhead 2X6-10
Rev. Grip Pressdown 2X6-10
s.s. w/ Incline Skullcrusher 2X6-10
2 Bench Dips 2X6-10(drop)





Day 5

Shoulders
???Week 1
Smith Military 3X1-2
Upright Row 3X3-4
Side Lateral 2X5-6
-Week 2
Mach. Military 3X2-3
Cable Side Laterals 3X4-5
Bent Lateral 3X5-6
???Week 3
DB Military 3X6-8
Side Lateral 2X8-10
Front Lateral 2X10-15
???Week 4
Hammer Military 3X8-10
s.s. w/ seated side lateral 3X8-10
DB Upright 2X8-10
s.s. w/ DB Military 2X8-10
Cable Front Raise 3X6-8(drop)

Biceps
???Week 1
Barbell Curl 4X2-3
Preacher Curl 2X4-5
DB Hammer Curl 2X5-6
-Week 2
Curl Bar Curl 4X2-3
DB Preacher 2X4-5
Lying Cable Curl 2X5-6
???Week 3
Incline DB Curl 3X7-10
Cable Curl 2X11-15
Concentration Curl 2X16-20
???Week 4
Standing Curl Bar 2X6-10
s.s. w/ DB Preacher Curl 2X6-10
DB Drop Curl 3X6-10 (drop)


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

TANK!!!!!  THANK YOU SOO MUCH MY FRIEND!!!  YOU JUST MADE MY ENTIRE WEEKEND!  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.  You have no idea how much I appreciate you going through all that trouble means to me.  You ARE one of kind.  Well you and GP and Ris and J'Bo  but your All one of a kind. hahaha  Seriously I owe you BIG time my friend.  Big time.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm sorry I'm  just so happy right now I have to follow up on my own last post.  
Tank this was like a Birthday present to me.  Seriously.  I'm that happy right now.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2004)

ahhhh, thank Gp he's the mastermind behind all this!!!!!
he's a freak i tell ya!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 3, 2004)

I always thank him.  You though took the time to post that all for me and I very much appreciate it.  GP can't post his finished version yet since he hasn't sold it so I'm thanking you.  Just take it damnit!!!!  Take my Thank you!!!!  Do it NOW!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I always thank him.  You though took the time to post that all for me and I very much appreciate it.  GP can't post his finished version yet since he hasn't sold it so I'm thanking you.  Just take it damnit!!!!  Take my Thank you!!!!  Do it NOW!! HAHAHAHA


O.K,O.K sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
TaPo31 another P/RR/Sh believer came up with the above w/o, after looking at closely, it really fit my needs!!! 
heres what the G-man had in another thread!!!!
1. The cycles...I have gone from a 3 week to a 4 week with advanced lifters. It looks like this:

a. P/P/RR/S
b. P/RR/RR/S
c. P/RR/S/S
d. rest week

2. Power week has been tweaked slightly to crush the highest threshold muscle fibers. Example:

Chest-

-bench press...6 x max single (2 minute rest between sets attempting to keep same weight each time).
-incline press...3 x 3 (3 min rest between sets)
-flat flye...3 x 5 (3 minute rest)

3. Rep ranges on RR week have been expanded to hit more fibers as well as to cause different metabolic and hormonal adaptions. Example:

Legs-

-leg press...4 x 7-10
-hack squats...3 x 11-15
-leg extension...3 x 16-20

4. With shock week I have began to expand the techniques used to well, SHOCK, the muscles into more growth. I will not go into specifics here as there is too much to cover. One change that I encourage all to make is to use one pre-exhaust superset and one post-activation superset (compound before isolation)...this has been proving to be quite valuable.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 5, 2004)

things are going good , just really busy with something..
dont know when i'll post again!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## Tank316 (Oct 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


no worries Pre!!!! i'm in the process of selling some tools/trucks/misc!also in the process of looking for another car,doing alot of test drivening, i dont have the need for anything fancy anymore!  
BTW, your legs are dam impressive my friend!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Oct4- 5-6-7th*
meals pretty much the same, p/t is going great, also doing some ''at home movements''.
wt restriction suck, cant wait to curl something heavy again!!   
my bdy wt last monday was around 229, will check again this friday.
today i'm training legs and calves.
cardio is fun again, i have my training partner back, the pads on her paws are healing really nice, but she still chases too many squirrels    but its funnier then hell to watch!
Found a vehicle yesterday as well. 2001 Stratus 2 door coupe, an elderly lady past away, 12000 miles and i can get it for 7000.00, thats a deal!!!!!
took pics of my little training partner, will try to post them today!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Tank316*
i'm as bullheaded as they come to having things checked out!!
take my advice fanta, get it looked at!  
and thanks for the prayers bro!!!


 Boy Tank, I should have listened to you....


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tank316*
> i'm as bullheaded as they come to having things checked out!!
> take my advice fanta, get it looked at!
> ...


     i'll check out your journal!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Ive been a little busy these last 3-4 days, i'll get this updated Monday,sometime    *
But i got my car,2001 Dodge[Trish]Stratus,get it, its joke!!!!LOL.
10,000 miles is all for 6 g's, what a deal!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *Oct4- 5-6-7th*
> meals pretty much the same, p/t is going great, also doing some ''at home movements''.
> wt restriction suck, cant wait to curl something heavy again!!
> my bdy wt last monday was around 229, will check again this friday.
> ...


Looks like things are falling into place... training, pup, car .   How much longer until you are set free ?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like things are falling into place... training, pup, car .   How much longer until you are set free ?


i'm guessing i'll be freee to hit the wts again sometime in Dec/Jan, which is fine with me, the shoulder feels great day by day!!!
Hows life on your end G??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2004)

Lifes pretty good down here,

Just finished a week off and did my first workout for the next 9 weeks.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 10, 2004)

Good luck with the new ride Tankster.  I need to replace my wife's Explorer very soon. Not looking forward to that car payment.  ugggg.  She want a 4x4 Soccer mom van even though neither of my kids play soccer.  I'm like NOOOO NOT A MINI VAN!!!!  I can't drive a MINI VAN!!!  Besides,  I don't even know if anyone even makes a 4x4 mini van.  I sure hope not!!  Make her get another Explorer or another type of Suv.  pray she doesn't find a 4x4 MINI VAN!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 11, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Good luck with the new ride Tankster.  I need to replace my wife's Explorer very soon. Not looking forward to that car payment.  ugggg.  She want a 4x4 Soccer mom van even though neither of my kids play soccer.  I'm like NOOOO NOT A MINI VAN!!!!  I can't drive a MINI VAN!!!  Besides,  I don't even know if anyone even makes a 4x4 mini van.  I sure hope not!!  Make her get another Explorer or another type of Suv.  pray she doesn't find a 4x4 MINI VAN!!!


Well, i  had been patiently waiting for a so called friend to pay for some side work i did for him on a house over a yr ago. had i not hurt my shoulder i wouldve paid him a visit with a baseball bat     
and with the shoulder thing, i have yet to do any side jobs at all, so i sold some stuff, i basically i got lucky this all fell into place!!! i hate payments   , any hoo!!!!!!!!!   
*Oct 11,2004* 
yesterday was a great day for eating till around 6 pm, i was alone and was hungry so i made a Tombstone pizza, and i must say it  tasted like






HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
oh well, just had 3 slices and felt quilty all night.
Yesterday i ground up 3 lbs of elk,3 lbs of venison,3 lbs of bison,mixed altogether and made 10 oz patties, after grilling, just about 9 oz worth..perfect!!!!!
baked up 5 yams,steamed up 3 lbs broc!!!i'm set for a days worth, j/k!!!!!
meal 1 50 grams whey after morn cardio
1 hr later 12 egg white and 3 slice of turkey bacon
meal 2 9 oz burger 3 oz yam
meal 3 2 cans tuna i kiwi fruit
meal 4 2 chic breast 3 cups romaine with 2 tbs o/v [new'own]
meal 5 9 oz burger
nmeal 6 6 oz turkey breast 3 cups broc,goodnite!!!!
planned it out, now lets see if i can follow it!!!!!!!!
cant remember if i have p/t this morning or not  
30 min of cardio planned, along with training my rt bi's and tri and some very very light rt back movements. will post comments on this after i get back!!!
   
ok, i'm back, all and all things feel great strength coming back real slow


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 12, 2004)

12 oct, did a.m cardio and now leaving for a while!!!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------
Ate great till noon then had a pigout meal, a big burrito chucked full of chicken and other stuff.
Spaghetti for supper, it was a treat from my stepdaughter, what a lil gem!!!!
My puppie chewed up an empty bottle of Clenbrutx from VPX, the residue left over in the bottle was enough for her to be very hyper    
no cardio for her tonite, hope the shit wears off!!!keeping a close eye on her heart rate.
i left today around 10 and she got into from the garbage[lil shit]. got back today around 5, thats when i found it.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Oct 13th 2004*
_am cardio 30 min, light HIIT. Training legs!!!!!!
Will post w/o later!!!
before cardio,15 gram ICE 5 xtra grams bcaa's added.
1 meal 50 grams whey 1 med kiwi fruit=good for fiber and vit c.
2 meal 9 -10 oz mixed burger 4 oz yam
meal 3 2 cans tuna 3 cups romaine lettuce 1 tbs o/v
meal 4 4 chic legs[no skin]10 grapes
meal 5 mixed burger 2 cups mixed veggies
meal 6   
meal 7 before bed,1/2 tbs natty p/b 1-2 cups cottage cheese_


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> 12 oct, did a.m cardio and now leaving for a while!!!!!
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Ate great till noon then had a pigout meal, a big burrito chucked full of chicken and other stuff.
> Spaghetti for supper, it was a treat from my stepdaughter, what a lil gem!!!!
> ...


Sounds like your pup wants to be big and strong like you ! Hows she doing ?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sounds like your pup wants to be big and strong like you ! Hows she doing ?


her heart rate finally went down around 7 pm , whats weird is that i rinse out my bottles with water to get everything out,[that last little hit]lol. we are heading out this morning for an hour walk. i already had my fun.
BTW Gary, i'll have some more info on that pm we discussed a couple of wks ago, i'm supposed to have another interview tonite!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 13, 2004)

my cardio training partner!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> her heart rate finally went down around 7 pm , whats weird is that i rinse out my bottles with water to get everything out,[that last little hit]lol. we are heading out this morning for an hour walk. i already had my fun.
> BTW Gary, i'll have some more info on that pm we discussed a couple of wks ago, i'm supposed to have another interview tonite!


Cool  

thats a good looking pup .


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 14, 2004)

*oct 14th,2004*
32 min MIIT[med not high]crosstrainer
_changing my intake of protein to 30-35 grams from 55-60_ for the next 2 wks sarting today!!_
legs yesterday went like this.
10 min bike w-u
no wt squats w-u
single leg press
200x10/220x9/240x9...extra set for left leg 250x6
uni ext
75x8/85x6/95x6.....left leg 95x5
uni curls 
70x9/85x8/85x7....left 90x6
calf raises didnt keep track of wt just did 4 sets
crunches for abs 3 sets/knee raises 3 sets_


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 14, 2004)

_Also, therapy went great today,shoulder pain,there is none for the most part, theres just a small grab[where the staples are], but thats suppose to decrease._
used rubberband for external rotation.waaaay to easy. but the therapist saidf i have to use them for 2 wks before i advance to different ones.   LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks for the great comments on the pic tank


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks for the great comments on the pic tank


any time NT, we are both lucky men!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Tank! 
You're dog is so adorable. I love dogs. I have a collie but as they get older they just aren't as active so I could never do any cardio with him. Wish I could though. I would like to get a Weimaraner after I move. Just wanted to stop by and see how you're doing. You are one big guy! I think it's awesome. I'm glad to see your therapy is going well. You are very inspiring despite your shoulder problem


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Tank!
> You're dog is so adorable. I love dogs. I have a collie but as they get older they just aren't as active so I could never do any cardio with him. Wish I could though. I would like to get a Weimaraner after I move. Just wanted to stop by and see how you're doing. You are one big guy! I think it's awesome. I'm glad to see your therapy is going well. You are very inspiring despite your shoulder problem


thanks Lis, i'm impressed with your drive as well!!!!!!keep it up!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Oct 15 th 2004*
will be back to edit later, 30 min crosstrainer!!
did another 1 hr walk in the woods with the she hulk puppie   
meals...ate every 3 hrs smaller portion protein, cant really tell the diff--
all veggies will be 3-4 cups now, carbs will be the same 4 oz 2 nd meal.
give this 2 weeks, should be good enough to determine a wt loss.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2004)

heres the scar!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2004)

here i am eating AGAIN, 5 oz tuna mixed with 1/2 cup brown rice!!yummie


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds just about as good as my food  Plain chicken, plain steamed carrots and a plain potatoe. Back to yams next week. At least they are somewhat still appealing. The highlight of my day is my TBLSPN of PB 

Does your dog keep up the whole way? You're so lucky. I used to run about 5-6 miles a day and wished I had a dog to run with. You ever go hiking in the mountains anywhere?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Sounds just about as good as my food  Plain chicken, plain steamed carrots and a plain potatoe. Back to yams next week. At least they are somewhat still appealing. The highlight of my day is my TBLSPN of PB
> 
> Does your dog keep up the whole way? You're so lucky. I used to run about 5-6 miles a day and wished I had a dog to run with. You ever go hiking in the mountains anywhere?


i use interval training for cardio, and yes she keeps up, more or less,she runs the show LMAO..when we do hill sprints, she used to lag behind, but now she's quicker....she's just lucky thats all!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow ! 
I got ripped off ! I didn't get a big cool scar like yours   Just 3 little bitty ones that I can't hardly see   LOL
Did you get the full color pics of the rotator from the little fiber optic camera ? I have mine around here somewhere.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2004)

heres the hill we run sprint on. it starts out at 5% grade and goes to 26 % grade... i know cause i shot the grade this yr!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Oct 16th 2004* _alright it snowing out, i love it!!!!did 30 min cardio this a.m._ _meals will be  like this._ 
1-p
2-p/c
3-p
4-p/f
5-p
6-p/f
my shoulder feels the best it ever has since surgery the 17th of August!!!
as cold as it is outside i do feel feel where he shaved the bone down  
thats weird!!!  
i cant wait to get in the gym on a full time basis, its driving me frickin nuts!!    Oct 20th i have another follow up visit with the doc, wonder what he'll tell me about going back to work!!  
LMAO, just got the mail, a bill was in the mail, the bill was my Surgery bill, i now am the proud owner of a 17000.00 rotator cuff    plus all the p/t bills, holy shiz it!!!!! what a rude awakening!!!   
A friend of mine is a DJ for a local radio station, today he's live in my hometown, going to go bug him for awhile!!! he's a lunatic....


----------



## BritChick (Oct 16, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *Oct 16th 2004* _alright it snowing out, i love it!!!!did 30 min cardio this a.m._ _meals will be  like this._
> 1-p
> 2-p/c
> 3-p
> ...



Snowing... yikes, where do you live Tank?
Good to hear your shoulder is feeling good, especially in light of the $17,000 bill... OMG that sucks!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey Tank, saw the picture of the scar....GRRREAT..   , that's exactly what I needed to see  .

So a question from a worried Tony.  Do you remember what it felt like to have a torn rotator?  I asked GDub the same question because he had a tear too.  I am wondering if the symptoms that my shoulder is presenting are those of a tear or just bursitis (which I would much rather have)...
Take care and keep up the good work....


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Tank, saw the picture of the scar....GRRREAT..   , that's exactly what I needed to see  .
> 
> So a question from a worried Tony.  Do you remember what it felt like to have a torn rotator?  I asked GDub the same question because he had a tear too.  I am wondering if the symptoms that my shoulder is presenting are those of a tear or just bursitis (which I would much rather have)...
> Take care and keep up the good work....


the pain was consistant, very sharp at all times. i couldnt raise raise my rt arm the following morning.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Snowing... yikes, where do you live Tank?
> Good to hear your shoulder is feeling good, especially in light of the $17,000 bill... OMG that sucks!!!


Northern Wisconsin, we're getting a weird front streaming down from Lake Superior, its past us for now, but it was a white out this a.m doing cardio!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

*$17,000 !!!!  *

I looked at the scar pic again and i must be missing something . Where did they put the gold ?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 16, 2004)

SNOW!   Lucky stiff  I love snow. I don't even ski or snowboard. I just like jogging when it's flurries. Although no cardio for me til next fall I still intend on walking around in it. I wish I had snow. I'm in NJ and we are just getting the leaves on the ground. It's what I call "Halloween Weather" which is nice but doesn't last long


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 16, 2004)

looks like cardio is gonna suck for the next week.http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/local/54812?lswe=54812&lwsa=WeatherLocalTravel.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey Tankie!!! 

How are ya Big guy????


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Tankie!!!
> 
> How are ya Big guy????


*Oct 18th 2004* 
_Hi ya Saphie, things are going great, ''how you do'in''._  
30 min a.m cardio[crosstrainer]
light rt shoulder movements with rubberband[ext/int]rotation.
rt bi curls/tri ext light shoulder press chest press.
i didnt do alot with shoulder tthis wk end and did it ever get stiff.
didnt cook any meals this sunday, will do that today.
for some odd reason i'm compelled to train back very soon, ha, wonder why!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

You have insurance right..?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have insurance right..?


Yes, very good insurance, but it was covered under workers comp!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 19, 2004)

*19th Oct,2004*
going out for some doggie training!!!!
already did 30 min crosstrainer, trained some left side bi/tri/chest/sh/back
cant wait to do some full body training   p/rr/sh style!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 20, 2004)

*oct 20th 2004*
_30-40 min crosstrainer, shoulder movements[diagonal left ear to right hip,rt over head to left hip,over head stretch rt sd to rt hip, rubberband movements abbductor,lying on left side,rt hand to hip up 45-50*,repaeat 3 times, its getting eally easy.   _
Monday p/t had me do some machine rows,with 60lbs  way to easy i might add,but, i cant go any heavier then that!!
Today i'll also do some rt side bi's tri's and light incline no wt movements to get the shoulder use to the movement again.......................*I'm really getting bored at home, i can only walk the dog so much,clean the house so much,do dishes,study for p/t exams........i used to do side jobs to make extra cash, but cant do that either, dam, i cant wait to get back to work as well as back in the gym*


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 20, 2004)

*will return next wk*


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *will return next wk*


Same Bat time ! Same Bat channel !!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Same Bat time ! Same Bat channel !!


yep!!!!!
I'll up date this today after i get back from the gym,
same routine this morn, 30 min cardio, some abs,shoulder movements,rt side bi/tri.
_Oct 20 th i had another doc appt....this went very well_   he couldnt believe the strength levels in the rt shoulder, since i have yet to start any real rebuilding movements, he was impressed *Going to start some things on my own, Last thurs the P/T had me do some things that were really easy, yet i felt some pain[good i might i add] in the r/c area.* 
i can start doing some machine movements, rows,very light chest press/shoulder press.
i also believe that i can start to curl more, the doc is more concerned about the r/c strength. i'll write up a routine today.
This weekend my wife and stepdaughter went away for a small relaxing poolside hotel stay, when i tried swimming, i felt no pain what so ever   my diet really sucked farts this weekend   ....the diet is a must and is going to be key for the next 2 mths as well as the cardio.     same ole story


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome back


thanks Pre, just had some things to get done around here before mother nature opens a can of whoop ass on us!!  
*Oct 25th 2004* _1 hr long hike along the river to check out some hunting spots,a no carb day is the hot ticket today._


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

Good luck hunting.  What will you be hunting for?  I am debating to do archery deer or not.  Didnt get anything on rifle elk


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good luck hunting.  What will you be hunting for?  I am debating to do archery deer or not.  Didnt get anything on rifle elk


rifle, and a trophy deer. i'll post a pic this afternoon of the one my cousin shot last yr.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Oct 29th 2004*
some light biking and training legs today..
smith squat,ext,curls,calves.
yesterday i did all sh-movements, i cant believe how good it feels after 3 1/2 mnths.
doing other stuff as well,machine rows,pulldowns,hypers for now...
the doc explained that he doesnt want meto do any chest or overhead presses till the 6 mnths is up....................oops he shouldve told me sooner, i tried some light stuff yesterday, a whole 20lbs worth,LMAO, do i ever get some strange looks from the members who know me!!    but then they asked whats going on, its funnier then hell though!!!!!
my wt has stayed the same 230 over the  last 2 wks.....by Dec 24th i want to be down to  225 again.......no more AppleBees for awhile


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 29, 2004)

Pre, here you go!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Pre, here you go!!!


My cousin shot that deer last yr on a stand i built for him.... but as of late, the river is so dang high, the deer are moving into the corn and soybean fields! there are some monster this yr!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 3, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> My cousin shot that deer last yr on a stand i built for him.... but as of late, the river is so dang high, the deer are moving into the corn and soybean fields! there are some monster this yr!!!


*Nov, 3 rd 2004!!!!!!! the day after election!!!!!thank frickin god!!!* 
_Shoulder is feeling fantastic!!!! i was pushing in the rehab movements too much, now its just m/w/fri. tue/ thurs are make up bdy parts, even did some wall push ups, lilttle by little, i'll move away from the wall to put more stress on the chest and shoulder area!!!_  
My morning cardio routine is now pretty basic, i powerwalk for an hour up and down some good steep hills, leaving the hiit cardio for after my wt w-o's, this has worked the best in the past!
As of late, my diet has really suck donkey turds,i have ben doing alot of traveling, Subways worked great for Jarod, but i'm not Jarod. I'll spend alittle extra time to bring food on the road from now on.. i used to do this prior to a show, and now is no different, i'm just getting lazy    
so my main focus now turns to the diet/shoulder/and then cardio!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Nov 4th 2004*
Cardio this a.m. abs/some light back[cant wait to say heavy back again,LOL.
p/t at 7:15, and i have a friggin cold     
-----------------------------------------------------
Ok then, i'm on the last of my shoulder movements from the therapist, nothing more to do now but just strengthen it   
I truly cant believe how good it feels, although there are times when i move it just right, i can feel some pain   
bdy wt is at 230   
Trust me when i say this........weight training is the shit for burning fat, cardio and diet alone doesnt cut the mustard!!!
I'm down for one p/t session a week now, 7 wks advanced in protocol.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2004)

Bingo!! Look what i found  Hey Tom, i am so slow


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Bingo!! Look what i found  Hey Tom, i am so slow


hey my Aussie brother/PRR/Sh warrior, how goes it!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

Wi, huh tank? Not too far from me. Is it freaki'n cold out there too?  It's pitch black by 5:30 here lately.  I'm fightin' a cold too   must be the weather


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Wi, huh tank? Not too far from me. Is it freaki'n cold out there too?  It's pitch black by 5:30 here lately.  I'm fightin' a cold too   must be the weather


I know, it sucks, but...... i do love the outdoors in the fall and winter, i go x country skiing, snowshoeing, ice fishing is getting as old as i am  , but i still like to do it!.. I hike alot along a river for 12 miles, theres alot of wildlife to watch, which is relaxing...  where are you from Grand Haven, i have a really good friend that lives there,i like its below Muskegon[sp?]


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 6, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> I know, it sucks, but...... i do love the outdoors in the fall and winter, i go x country skiing, snowshoeing, ice fishing is getting as old as i am  , but i still like to do it!.. I hike alot along a river for 12 miles, theres alot of wildlife to watch, which is relaxing...  where are you from Grand Haven, i have a really good friend that lives there,i like its below Muskegon[sp?]


never mind now, i see your above Detroit on the lake...


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 6, 2004)

*2001/Dodge Stratus*



			
				Tank316 said:
			
		

> *Ive been a little busy these last 3-4 days, i'll get this updated Monday,sometime    *
> But i got my car,2001 Dodge[Trish]Stratus,get it, its joke!!!!LOL.
> 10,000 miles is all for 6 g's, what a deal!!!!!


here it is!, i have had it for 2 wks, just forgot to take apic of it!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Nov, 7th 2004*
_60 min powerwalk through the woods, at home shoulder stuff.
1 carb meal today the rest will be p/f and p..  
ate very well yesterday, did mexican last night, very good i might add, all i had was 3 chic tacos, but the flavor was awesome!!!!
took in 2 gal of water yesterday, this is still average for me, and once again I CANT WAIT TO HIT SOME REAL WTS     LOL_


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

Keep at it bro, savour the flavour of the weights  
Nice ride  I miss my old 2 door


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> here it is!, i have had it for 2 wks, just forgot to take apic of it!


Welcome to the dark side ! Mopar !!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Welcome to the dark side ! Mopar !!!!


Its the 1st Dodge i have ever owned!   It was the right time/right place type of thing!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Keep at it bro, savour the flavour of the weights
> Nice ride  I miss my old 2 door


Hey Riss, this morning went fairly good, i tested the shoulder out with some light  smith press, but it feels fantastic. and all the movements the p/t give me to rehab it are getting too easy, so Thurs i can ask for more intense stuff... i miss work as well, i'm thankful its not a yrs worth of being off work.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Nov 8th 2004*
_40 min crosstrainer, just nice and easy stuff. shoulder movements are waaaay to easy now. tried flat smith press with 135 #'s, felt very good btw, did 20 reps, no pain. 
1 st meal the morn, 55 grams milk isolate, i found 10 more lbs    i thought it was all gone, oh well...
2nd 56 grams ground turkey breast 4 oz yam
3rd 56 grams pro ? 18 grams efa ,almonds fish oil caps?
4th 56 grams  pro  2 cups veggies
5th 56 grams pro 18 grams fat source?
6th before bed ?_


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

Your carbs are low bud.... trying to stay lean?? Good news on the shoulder


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your carbs are low bud.... trying to stay lean?? Good news on the shoulder


2-3 days low, then a carb up day...lean   yes, i'm trying but...... a true wt w/o really does help cut the fat..my last true heavy w/o was 7- 5-2004.Atrophy is my best friend till Dec, thats when the doc will let my loose in the gym..i do legs, but  i really dont need to!!!i miss my p/rr/sh 



v. at·ro·phied, at·ro·phy·ing, at·ro·phies 
v. tr.
To cause to wither or deteriorate; affect with atrophy.
   wither is a good word for it!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

wither... 
Don't worry bud you'll be back at your old level and better in no time 
My mate had a big lay off cause of his kidneys and now is back training hard and has just about got all his size back in 6 weeks


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> wither...
> Don't worry bud you'll be back at your old level and better in no time
> My mate had a big lay off cause of his kidneys and now is back training hard and has just about got all his size back in 6 weeks


thanks Riss, Gp tells me the same thing, all in all i have been patient...but i do have my days


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Nov 9 2004*longer duration cardio this morn, 50 min stationary bike,i have a few articles i need to read,some of the older peeps at my gym do this, it looks cool,      ...
anyways, 2nd day low carbs, meal;s pretty much the same, going back to the gym later today to train legs/calves/and abs...even though you cant see the dam things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
will post w/o later today!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2004)

*nov 10th 2004*
shoulder movements,30-40 min cardio, mix between mid/high intensity....before cardio, 5 scoops ICE by X/F, refill container with 2 scoops to sip on during cardio...
will post leg w/o from yesterday here, not really sore,just a tad stiff  maybe go back to WARRIOR training for legs and back next wk, maybe bi's and tris as well.
*Yesterdays leg w/o.* _smith squat 135 w-u x12,225x12,275x12,315x12_ 2 sets unilateral ext 80x10,86.5x9...ah yes, mind muscle connection  _curls,160x10,175x10,185.5x9...1 set uni 75x7_ _calves,seated 160x12,175x10,180x10_ *today i did some more smith press[flat]115x20,135x20, ahhh, i did nt feel a thing except for a good pump*   *also did 25 lbs d-b over head press 2 setsx15,same results....just no pain.*   i really needed this this morning, maybe a little depressed as of late to do not working like like i want to, i know, i know, i just had surgery 4 mths ago, its just hard as of late.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Doing smith squat, because you cant hold the bar?  Or another reason?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doing smith squat, because you cant hold the bar?  Or another reason?


just wanted to be able to lock it asap if i did have a prob with the shoulder, but next wk i start back up with doing them in a power rack, to be honest, i'm starting up alot of things next wk!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

A lot of things eh..?  Fill me in


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> A lot of things eh..?  Fill me in


LOL, well...........after giving my shoulder a small test run, i think i'll start doing more, i have alot of work ahead of me yet, this i know, but if i be smart about it   i can get back some size long before i ever thought i was going to!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 11, 2004)

*nov 11th 2004*
OMG I HAVE SORE TITTIES    
i havent pressed anything since 7-6-2004, LMAO
_Best part is that theres no joint pain, how cool is that.Stiff is good, dam, i'm so happy right now  sad part is, mentally/physically i have to put the heavy stuff on hold for a while...but what a wonderful feelin, MUSCLE SORENESS...._
center this morn, long duration cardio again, some abs then off to P/T...then taking the dog training through the woods!!!!its cold up here this morning to 25 *


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah muscle soreness    The good kind


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 11, 2004)

*ummmmmm*, i am a brain dead idiot, dont agree, i beating my head with a hammer as we speak..............i truly thought that it had been 4 mths since my surgery, my wife was kind enough to tell me this morn that it has only been 3......       i have been so focused on the rehab and things are going so great i totally lost track of things!!!*So i made a promise to her not to start training really hard till the 5th month*   but hey, with the way i keep track of things that will be next wk!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Nov 12 2004*
_back and bi's this am as well as shoulder movements, followed by 20 min HIIT cardio.
4 days of long duration cardio,40 min=450 cal burned/session,crosstrainer. i varied the incline,but kept the resistance between 8-11..this doesnt include the 3/ 60 min walks through the woods training the dog either...._
next wk i train everything p/rr/sh , i'll go through the movements light and for the feel for the shoulder,i'll train smart, but i have to do more then cardio, for one reason, i'm going insane not training and the other is to get more cals burned!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 12, 2004)

ummmm,thinking about getting a bdy ft test done as well as getting some pics taken.....      but i wont post them.....hey, you dont wanna toss up your food do ya!!!!!LOL


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Post them, dont be such a wuss.  I want to see the scar


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Tankus  Good to hear you are doing well.... be patient though.
3 mths prolly feels like 3 yrs... 
Read my journal about my trip


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 15, 2004)

*HOLY LOUD NOISES BAT MAN*
_at 11:40 a.m last night we had a HUGE limb from a treee crash down of the house and the wife's van and another car!!!!!!!_     but my car was parked out in the street! will post pics this morn!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *HOLY LOUD NOISES BAT MAN*
> _at 11:40 a.m last night we had a HUGE limb from a treee crash down of the house and the wife's van and another car!!!!!!!_     but my car was parked out in the street! will post pics this morn!!!!


Windy ? Ice storm? Rotten ass tree ?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Windy ? Ice storm? Rotten ass tree ?


hmmm,none of thee above, the tree always looked beautiful,    anyways, heres the damage!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Crap Tank!!  Thats nasty!! Glad your ok. 
Time to break out the chainsaw hey  I love chainsaws


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 15, 2004)

wont be doing much till i get this cleaned up, hope my shoulder can handle this, i have 5 guys coming over tomorrow................what a mess


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Damn, that is a mess.  If ya lived closer, I would come and help.  Be careful, and goodluck with the cleanup.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, that is a mess.  If ya lived closer, I would come and help.  Be careful, and goodluck with the cleanup.


I cheated, i used a friends backhoe with a clamp on it, it took less then 40 min...my wife didnt trust me running a backhoe,but after i was done, she paid me well... of course i havent run a backhoe in 8 yrs, but its like riding a bike.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Nov 17th 2004*
_well do to a little mess i have to deal with i skipped out of dieting and cardio for the last 3-4 days!! 
Doc appt today, he'll be impressed, i hope     
Gym this morn for some cardio and abs, then to the doc, then to call insurance peeps to CHEW some ass...48 hrs of waiting is to long to get some one out to look at 2 damaged cars and a house and a garage...***BASTARDS***   _


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2004)

BACK TO WORK MONDAY PEOPLE, YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nov 18th 2004*
as of yesterday i have been cleared to go back to work, thank god!!!!!!
i have been like a caged grizzly bear to say the least!!!
_today i did low intense long duration cardio45-50 min worth, i have been reading a book and the time passes by._
anyways, the doc said stay with the high reps for now, full body,light wts  
use my head   ...yes i will doc, i promise. 
1st of Feb is when i get the go head to cut loose the way i want, its not that long to wait i guess!!
better to be safe then sorry!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

WoW  Bet you never thought you be looking forward to going to work .  Feb 1st is just around the corner


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW  Bet you never thought you be looking forward to going to work .  Feb 1st is just around the corner


Well G, the 1 mth was great, i loved it, the day after the 1 st mth, STIR CRAZY   
the doc is a pretty cool guy though, really knows his stuff and is out for my well being. i know what I can/cant do. Its been a blessing being home at nights with my wife and stepdaughter, its    but thats just the way things go!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> I cheated, i used a friends backhoe with a clamp on it, it took less then 40 min...my wife didnt trust me running a backhoe,but after i was done, she paid me well... of course i havent run a backhoe in 8 yrs, but its like riding a bike.


Now thats the way to do it


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Now thats the way to do it


i'll post a before and after pic, now with me heading back to work a month and a half then expected i have alot of things to get done


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 19, 2004)

*nov 19th 2004*
slowly this journal will no longer be needed, i return to work this monday, the shoulder is coming along great,diet and cardio, well thats a whole nother thing  
i'll start  up another one p/rr/sh style*
this am, long duration cardio,before ICE and xtra bcaa's
40-60 min worth.theres no school today so i get to play stepddad, i wont be on much this morn/afternoon. taking the little doll swimming then to AppleBees for ribs[yummie] i love babysitting her, she has great taste in food!LOL
So my plan is to compete next Oct, stay in shape for meeting my Aussie p/rr/sh warrior bro Riss!!!!!!  Goodbye shoulder journal!!!!*


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Mr. Tank......


Good morning.  How've you been?  I am so happy that you are going back to full tilt with your shoulder and are ready to kick some ass.

Anyway, I wanted to thank you, although not personally because you live far from me and this is the closest for now, for your words while I was $httng a brick while I thought I had done extensive damage to myself.  I read your journal as much as I could while I've been out of the "loop" resolving some family issues.

Have a great day....


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 21, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Mr. Tank......
> 
> 
> Good morning.  How've you been?  I am so happy that you are going back to full tilt with your shoulder and are ready to kick some ass.
> ...


Family comes first Tony, i respect that!!!  
i wont start aanother journal for atleast a mnth or so, i have alot to do yet, this one will be hit and miss!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Where are you big buddy......


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Where are you big buddy......


very busy Riss, training is going good, Feb 17th will be a full 6 mths from surgery, then i'll be totally ready, i do RR and Sh wks with some uni lateral training for the atrophied rt side.
works is great life is good x mas was even better
how about you???


----------



## Fade (Jan 7, 2005)

Surgery??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah Fade he had surgery on his shoulder.

Chrissy and New years was kinda quite but good. Sittin round doin nothin and some great family time


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 9, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> Surgery??


hey fade, looks like life is good   
i had surgery on my rotator cuff in August,[superspinatis tendon] it happened in July at work, through alot of run around from doc to doc we finally got it fixed..
rehab went great, stayed active the day after with alot of walking, up to 2-3 aday once in the morning and once at night..anyways, i'm back to work,starting to lift more and more each wk, just been vary busy,not here much


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

How has your body reacted Tank?? Do you feel like you have lost much muscle?? What about bf level and your w8??


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> How has your body reacted Tank?? Do you feel like you have lost much muscle?? What about bf level and your w8??


i'm really happy so far Pete, the strength levels are coming back, not much size loss...
bdy fat is lower then normal as well as bdy wt. i'm holding around 230-233, i'm getting a bdy ft test next wk!  
but i'm really happy all in all!!  
i'll be in my best shape ever in Oct 05!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

Awesome Tom !! People get so hung up about muscle falling of them, if they just kept eating right they would find it takes so long to reduce in size. I always reckon it goes on slow i comes off slow...
You and me both will be in our beast shape eva in Oct 
Here i come....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Man Tank, so glad to see you back and healthy....
I hope all is going well....


Take care


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Awesome Tom !! People get so hung up about muscle falling of them, if they just kept eating right they would find it takes so long to reduce in size. I always reckon it goes on slow i comes off slow...
> You and me both will be in our beast shape eva in Oct
> Here i come....




I gain fairly fast, and also lose fairly fast.  It sux


----------



## Tank316 (May 13, 2007)

OMG this journal is still here....LOL!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2007)

Yea.........so fill us in on whats been happening!!!  Just come back to check up on my boys.........and they're out somewhere playing up!!!  How are things???


----------



## Tank316 (May 16, 2007)

esmerelda said:


> Yea.........so fill us in on whats been happening!!!  Just come back to check up on my boys.........and they're out somewhere playing up!!!  How are things???



Essy, you too are alive and well i see.... 
Things are going great for me, just been a very busy person.
And still doing Team GoPro justice...


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2007)

Great to hear!!!  Haven't let the team down either....just in sleep mode for a time!!!  Almost a Black belt in Karate...........so now I am officially trained in kickin some white butt.........he he heeee..... shouldn't I be saying....bring it on?!!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 29, 2007)

5/29/07 
rr back bi's 
10 min bike/pulldowns120x20 
deads 315x8,345x8,375x8,405x8...*go heavier next time* 
bar rows alternate o-h/r-g each set 
r-g 225x10, o-h grip 275x10, r-g 275x10, o-h 315x11 
pulldowns 160x12,170x12,160x13,150x14 
bis alt d-b 40x8,45x8,50x8,55x7 
hammer 55x9,50x10,50x10 
preach drop set 
120x10 drop 10 lbs x7 
reload 
100x12 drop 10 lbs 90x7 
post w-o cardio 40 min sprint jog walk repeat. 


1st meal 4 am 23 gram whey 
2nd meal 7;30 am, 4 nitro tropic spikes with 10 bcaa's 
w-o 1 hr during w-o, 8 beta anabol..i love this stuff!!!! 
cardio.. 
post w-o drink 46 grams iso, 100 grams dext spike with 10 grams leucine. 
3rd meal 1.5 hrs later 3 whole hard boiled eggs mixed with 1 can albacore tuna 1 tblsp natty p-b with 1 fish oil cap 
2-3.5 later 4th meal 
1 chic breast 1/2 cup brown wild rice mixed together 
5th meal at school...5:00 pm. 
7 oz ground turkey breast, 2 cups broc/beans/ 
snack..ONES cocktail 
6th meal at school 
3 turkey cutlets diced with 1 can tuna/mixed together 2 tblsp natty p-b 2 fish oilcaps 
7th meal at home..11 pm before bed 
1 cup nonfat cottage cheese,23 grams micellar protein.


----------



## PreMier (May 29, 2007)

Pimpin, glad to see your still kickin haha


----------



## Tank316 (May 29, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Pimpin, glad to see your still kickin haha


Hey Pre, yes, still at it full force, just a very busy person as of late. setting my sights and goals even higher this time around...


----------



## Tank316 (May 30, 2007)

5/30/07
am cardio, 45-55 min worth
power walk with some jogging and a few sprints
10 grams bcaa 6-7 l-glut prior.
meals pretty much the same/followed due to work load through out day.


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2007)

5/31/07 
chest delts tri's 
60 min prior to work out, 6 caps of 5 Tetra 
40 min prior to work out 1.5 scopp of 4 Nitropic 
RepRange Wk 
all warm ups in 
bench press 
295x8,305x8,320x7,7,6 5 sets total 4/0/3 tempo 
smith incline 
225x10,215x11,215x11,205x12 
flat fly 
60x13,55x14,50x14 
delts 
machine o-h press ss side laterals [ss=Super set] 
120x7......................30x7 
130x7........................35x6 
140x6........................40x6 
upright rows,125x10,115x11,115x11 
cable front raise 5x5 drop 4x4, drop 3x6. 
pushdowns 
130x7,135x7,135x6,125x6...same tempo 
o-h ext 95x10,90x11,11,10. rest period was 2 min between sets. 
d-b kickbacks 
35x14,30x16,20x20. 
Drank 1 serving of 8 Beta Anabol during w-o. 
since i have been using these 3 products my intensity/focus/Rest periods all have improved, not to mention the pumps are unreal. 
Also recovery time has been way quickier. 
I'll post my meals at a later time, Fridays will very from Thurs, i'll up my protein to 300-350 on Friday...this means STEAK on the grill...YUM,YUM


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2007)

Hey there sexy


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hey there sexy



Right back at'cha... 
Hows life???


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2007)

It's going.  Working a lot as usual and counting the days I get to go home and see my family for vacation 

How bout you?


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It's going.  Working a lot as usual and counting the days I get to go home and see my family for vacation
> 
> How bout you?


Swamped....  
But thats the way I roll i guess!
Have fun with the family!


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2007)

I hear ya!  I think I'm the same way.  If I'm not busy, I'll complain more than if I'm busy haha.

Hey a couple years ago you posted a link to order buffalo meat...........can you post that link again?  I want to stock up


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I hear ya!  I think I'm the same way.  If I'm not busy, I'll complain more than if I'm busy haha.
> 
> Hey a couple years ago you posted a link to order buffalo meat...........can you post that link again?  I want to stock up



Grassfed American Bison Meat Grown Without Chemicals or Grain. Grass-Fed Buffalo Meat Steaks & Buffalo. Northstar Bison. Buffalo Meat for Sale.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2007)

U.S. Wellness Meats -- Our cattle eat right so you can too

Another good site


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 3, 2007)

wkend
sat sun, am/pm cardio
60 min powerwalks.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 5, 2007)

lost internet mon, will get updates later this eve!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 11, 2007)

6-6-07 thru 6-11-07
I have been helping my father with farming, etc..
still getting my workouts in, just to busy to log everything.
Heres a pic from early May, I start a serious cut as of this wk..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Big tank long time no hear bud!!!!

Hows the cut coming along?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

ho-lee-shit, Tank, ya old fart! You're lookin' good!
(And I mean that in a completely hetrosexual way!)

How's things!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 15, 2007)

DB, Burner, thanks guys..
I have been a very busy old fart, yet still lifting and aiming for another show.
Cutting and cardio basically>>>>>>>>>>>>SUCK !!
How are the both of you??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2007)

Tank316 said:


> DB, Burner, thanks guys..
> I have been a very busy old fart, yet still lifting and aiming for another show.
> Cutting and cardio basically>>>>>>>>>>>>SUCK !!
> How are the both of you??



I'm cutting...well trying to.  I'm down bout 7-8lbs another 16 to go to hit my goal.  Its tuff though working 70+ hours a week!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 18, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> I'm cutting...well trying to.  I'm down bout 7-8lbs another 16 to go to hit my goal.  Its tuff though working 70+ hours a week!!!



Oh yes, i hear that.. 
As far as i can tell, i'm done playing farm boy for the last 2 wks, now i can 
keep this updated, i think????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2007)

me...busy...getting fat...but am flipping that around...

farm boy has it's perks...going and rolling in the hay w/ a pretty farm girl of your choosing sounds like great...cardiovascular work out to me..


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2007)

Lookin good there old man  ... almost as good as fade


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

hey farmer boy where are ya?


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 19, 2007)

butterfly said:


> Lookin good there old man  ... almost as good as fade



BF, how are you ?
Its been awhile, wow!!
How's Fade and the family??


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 19, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> hey farmer boy where are ya?


Couple of more days and then i'll get this thing updated, just very hectic.
One day shift now at the school[cleaning] then blast through my workout, go to the farm;work' come home ,eat,then off to mystepdaughters softball games or dance or horse riding....... ...LOL!!!
But she's so darn sweet..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2007)

keep at it big guy almost there


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2007)

In case you come back soon...


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 2, 2009)

2/1/09
Rest day
2/2/09
Chest/tris
d-b flat
90x11,95x10,100x10,110x9,8
incline fly
75x12,12,11,65x13
dips- 3 sets bdy wt? x7,7,6 
30lb db stretch flat 60 sec count
pushdowns v bar 130x12,140x11, switch to straight bar 110x11,100x12
more dips focusing on stretch at bottom. 3 sets didnt keep track of reps.
r-g push dows 100x12,12,11, FRIED
45 min elliptical
home to cook food, 3 lbs salmon 4 lbs chic breast, baking 5 red spuds.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm in the middle of a hybrid wk using gopro's w-o's. I'll get a pic up soon...


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 2, 2009)

Grrr, the computer geek that i'm...... anyways, this is after 4 wks of FD/FS.
My main focus was bi's tris and hamstrings.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

freak


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

holy crap. nuf said


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, i'm dieting down slowly, no specific goals are set, just wanna see some abs!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

i know you'll like this 

check out my montana kill this year   broke his back at around 90yrds


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Thats awesome Pre. WOW!!!*
My dad and i had a trip planned, but things fell through, although our fishing trip to Canada is a go.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

what are you going to fish?  my grandpa went to alaska and did salmon this fall.  he brought back 50lbs of fillet


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 3, 2009)

PreMier said:


> what are you going to fish?  my grandpa went to alaska and did salmon this fall.  he brought back 50lbs of fillet


Walleye/Perch/Northern

My uncle brought back salmon, you can tell the difference between wild and game farm salmon, unreal!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 4, 2009)

2/3/09
Back bis
r-g rows
255x11,265x11,275x10..2 min rest between sets
seated cable rows
190x11,200x10,10,10
pullovers
90x10,95x10,10
w-g pulldowns
1 set@ 90 lbs 30 reps
bis
straight bar preacher
75X12,12,11,10 
hammer curls
50x12,45x12,40x13 2 min rbs
1 arm machine curls
50x15 2nd set 30x20
45 min treadmill
2/4/09
45 min eliptical asap in the morning


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 8, 2009)

2-6-7-8/09
i got hit with the chest cold crap!
aiming for monday


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 8, 2009)

nice work out on the 4th. hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 3, 2009)

2/3/09
chest/delts RR
flat d-b press
100x8,110x8,8,7
Incline fly
80x11,85x11,11,10
assisted dips 2sets x 20 reps
c-c setting @ 5 for a 60 sec stretch...OUCH
delts
d-b o-h press
70x8,75x7,7,6
s-l
40x8,35x11,11,
upright row
120x13,12,
45 min bike


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 3, 2009)

Back on track, i still have the cold crap like everyone else it seems, but onward and upward!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2009)

Tank, as usual, you are looking great and Huge! Keep at it my friend!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 4, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Tank, as usual, you are looking great and Huge! Keep at it my friend!



I'm still at it dg,  hope all is well!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> I'm still at it dg,  hope all is well!



As good as can be I guess. I'm at it steady after a couple yrs off due to a divorce.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 16, 2009)

3/16/09
LOL 3/16 is the date...
Chest..Power/light shock
Tris..RR
Legs a mixture of all.. insert evil laugh
Chest
Bar Incline260x7 ss flat flyes 70x12 [3 sets] 1-2 min rest bewteen sets]
wted dips bdy wt? ss low cable c-o's 3 sets 1-2 min RBS
machine chest press 200x7 drop 160 x 15 OMG!!!!!
Tri..V Bar push down 150x6 3 sets 3 min RBS
RG Pushdown 100x10 3 sets 2 min rbs
Bench dips 100lbs added x 12 reps drop to 75 x10...another OMG moment
Leg press 700x10 3 sets 3 min rbs
4 sets of leg curls seated 190x12,190x11,180x12,180x12
wted hypers toes point up + 45lbs plate 3 setsx13
seated calves 5 sets reps varied from 6 up to 13
60-70 sec stretch for calves

NO CARDIO.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 16, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> 3/16/09
> LOL 3/16 is the date...
> Chest..Power/light shock
> Tris..RR
> ...


Solid workout!
Got to love those OMG moments.
Tim


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 17, 2009)

dg806 said:


> As good as can be I guess. I'm at it steady after a couple yrs off due to a divorce.



Sorry to hear this bro, staying focused on the weights is a good thing!!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 17, 2009)

3/17/09
60 min cardio asap in the morn.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2009)

you stayin pretty lean?


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 18, 2009)

PreMier said:


> you stayin pretty lean?


Ahhh, no...
I get enough time for wts and not much cardio. BUT, that changes around April. My father is finally getting rid of the cows, [ no more milking] and my client load will drop to nothing cause N,Wis peeps are lazy...
I will admit that when lifes takes over, theres just no Tank time. But i have committed myself to a goal by Oct. 25lbs for a fat loss, when i hit that goal, I'm going to show in April. Masters only.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

you will crush people, awesome!

send me a cow, i need some beef!  are they grass fed?


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> you will crush people, awesome!
> 
> send me a cow, i need some beef!  are they grass fed?


Yes, grass fed!
Were in the process of buying more beef to raise, milk prices were great for the last year or two, but as of 2 months ago, they SUCKed.
And theres so many larger dairy farms being built, 40 head of cows compared to 1,500 to 2,000...Its a no win deal.
Anyways.. I have kept my strength leels though, i'm happy about that, but i need to drop some chub. Off to do some morning cardio!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 19, 2009)

3/17/09
am cardio asap
60 min treadmill 15 min light stretch
3/18/09
back/bis
Rack deads, pins at mid-shins
500x9,525x9,545x7,545x7
RG Bar rows 225x10,215x11,11
Giant set
RG Pulldowns 165x12-Seated RG cable row150x10-Seated CG cable row 170x10, stiffarm pulldown 120x8...spent!!!!
Bi's
4 sets machine curls
150x12,12,11,10..2 min RBS
Hammercurls
50x10,55x8,8 dropset to 40x7 2min RBS
Con curls
30x14,35x12
30 min walk/jog/sprint intervals


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 23, 2009)

3/19-20/09
I'm a bonehead, i didnt keep track of my workouts that great thurs-fri.
Theres a small issue at work that has my mind in a whirl wind right now.
Anyways..
Went to my stepsons place 4 hours east of home. the drive killed my back.
arrived @ 12;30 went for a hr long walk to help out my back, stretched and then took an hour nap. My cheat meal was a Chi town deep dish pizza, NO!!! not the whole thing, Just one slice.
It helped that i wasnt feeling 100%.
Sunady morn was the same, went for a walk asap in the moring around his neighborhood, back was feeling 60%.
Then after the 4 hour drive back it felt shitty again.
Today is a different story, back is 90%....Sooooo,
3/23/09
Chest/Delts power/light shock
BFS Towel Bench
345x6 3 sets ss Incline fly 3 sets 80x12,10,10..these got harder!
For shits and giggles, towel max 405x2..cool!!!
Smith Incline 3 sets of 260x6 ss cross overs 7x 12,12,11
Machine press 260x5 drop 210x15..OMG!!!!
Delts overhead press
135x7 3 sets ss sl's 40x10,10,9
Upright rows 120x 6 ss REV PecDeck....ummm, i forgot to write down wts...Doh!!!
WG Bent over rows, focusing on rear lateral movement 275x6 drop 225x10.
ABS and Cardio 38 min treadmill 3.6 mph varied incline from 5-6-7-8*


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 25, 2009)

3/24/09
Am cardio, 60 min.
30 min treadmill,20 min bike 10 min stepper[yuk]
3/25/09
Legs Quads/Hammies/Calf
Leg press
700x10,730x10,760x7, 7
ext 195x12,12,11...2 min rbs
SeatedLeg curls
200x12,210x12,12,11..sheesh
hypers with 25 lb plate
4 sets of 12-15 reps after each set i did a 135lb stiff legged dead for a stretch 20 sec count.
6 sets of seated calf 8-10 rep range, with a 90 sec stretch after i was all done. 
NO CARDIO


----------



## ZECH (Apr 3, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> BFS Towel Bench
> For shits and giggles, towel max 405x2..cool!!!



What is a towel bench?? Whatever it is, 405 is an awesome weight.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 4, 2009)

dg806 said:


> What is a towel bench?? Whatever it is, 405 is an awesome weight.


Its a 3 inch round piece of hard foam BFS high school athletes use.
Mine is pretty soft, i'm about 1.5 inches from a normal bench motion when i use it.
Its been helping my shoulders stay healthier.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 6, 2009)

Last wk was shock wk..
I'll start posting those wk's next time around..Busy wk family wise as well..
3/6/09
Pwer wk
Chest/Delts
DB Incline
95x8,100x8,110x7,6
Flat fly
70x11,75x1175x10
dips bdy wt?+35x 10 drop 10 lbs 6 more reps
Bar OH press No Cheat
135x7,145x6,155x6 185x3
WG Face pulls[working Rear Laterals today]
190x12,180x13,13 
RevPecDec
190x12,12,180x13
sl ss up right rows 2 sets
30x10 ss 135x10
35 min treadmill 3.7 mph 4.5 grade


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 8, 2009)

4/8/09
Power Wk
Quads/Hammies/Calves...
7 min bike warm up.
Machine Matrix leg press
135x15
All warmed up locked loaded.
Leg Press
760x8,800x6,6,6
Right into full ass to floor squats 2 sets
275x10, 2 min rest then another 10 reps
Ext 200x12,190x13,13 
Seated leg curls
190x10,200x10,9,210x7,7
sldl full stretch
275x10,10,250x12
single hammie curls
75x12,80x12 right into hypers toes pointed up, x14
6 sets seated calf 3 sets standing calf
No Abs No cardio


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh I missed posting several workouts last wk due to Easter and having a brutal work wk, on dayshift, back to night etc,tec..
4/15/09
Chest/Tris
All warm-ups in..
Bench press
275x7,295x7,315x6,325x6+ 1 forced
Incline d-b
70x12,80x11,85x11
Flat flye
60x14,55x16,14
Skulls
120x9,130x7,7,7
V bar pushdowns
100x12,105x12,11,
asssisted dips 3 sets x12
40 min treadmill


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2009)

4/17/09
Back/bis
Bar rows
315x7,325x6,6
cg cable rows 2 sets
200x9,210x9
wg cable rows
170x12,180x12
WG pulldowns
130x25
db curls
40x8,45x8,50x8,7
straightbar preacher
100x10,10,9
Hammer curls
55x10,60x10,65x8
rg curls ez bar
75x12,12 
1arm cable 35x17..
30 min treadmill, 3.6 mph, 7 grade.
4/20/09
chest/tris/delts....3 day spilt this wk
flat db press
90x10,100x,8,8,105x8,7
incline fly
70x10,80x9,9,8
Machine dips 3 sets x 12 right into machine chest press 120x17..OMG!!!
tri pushdown machine [ i hate this machine btw]
140x8,150x8,8,8
rg cable 1 arm
60x12,70x12,12
benchdips x 100x13,12 right into rope pushdowns 70x16.
Delts machine oh press
140x9,9,9,150x8
sl's
40x10,50x9
wg upright rows cable
100x12,12,90x14.
35 min treadmill, 3.7 mph x 7 grade
Alright, thus far I'm sold on AAEFX and the FWSS..
The most important thing i noticed ASAP was the recovery time between my sets. This leads to an increase of INTENSITY.
Second thing I noticed was the increase in the pump form the Nytric EFX PRO.
Kre-Alkalyn Pro gave me everyhing I desire for a pre-work formula. It seemed that the strenght was never ending, i even added a few xtra sets here and there due to the recovery time.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 20, 2009)

nice workouts keep on working hard


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice workouts keep on working hard



Thanks for stopping by friend!
Hope your trainings going well!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 27, 2009)

4/27/09
Chest/Tri
Flat bench
265x8,8,8,7 tempo 3/1/2 [ 2 min rbs]
db incline 75x10,80x9,8,8, tempo 3/1/X [2 min rbs]
flat flye 60x12,55x13,50x15 tempo 3/0/x 3 min rbs
Pushdowns
130x6,140x6,6, 150x4
rope pushdowns
80x9,70x10,10,60x12
rg pushdowns
100x12,90x13,13.
abs 4 sets wted crunch 75lbs on chest x 12
Supplements:
AAEFX LBA Pro
AAEFX LBA Pro asap upon wakening, 1 time before meal 3 and meal 5
AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro 45 min prior
AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX Pro 45 min prior
AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn Creatine right before wo 1 min
AAEFX Cell Rush post wo
AAEFX LG5 post wo and before bed


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 28, 2009)

4/28/09
Quads/Hammies..Mostly Hammies
bike 8 min
squats
135x15,315x8,8,8 / tempo 3/1/2[down 3- pause bottom 1- up 2
right into leg press 500x12,12,12 / tempo same as squats
leg ext 2 sets 200x12
Seated leg curls
195x8,200x8,205x8 210x7,215x7,7
sldl
185x12,205x12,225x11
hypers toes up 3 setsx12 25lb plate held at chest
single leg curls60x17
8 sets calve- 4 seated, 4 leg press
Prior to work @ 1:00 60 min walk hills


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking good T. Glad you are sticking with the log. I like seeing the updates.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> Supplements:
> AAEFX LBA Pro
> AAEFX LBA Pro asap upon wakening, 1 time before meal 3 and meal 5
> AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro 45 min prior
> ...



Hopefully I will get to try a few of these soon.
CELL RUSH
NITRIC EFX PRO
KRE ALKALYN EFX PRO


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 28, 2009)

HEY!! Look who has a journal here.  lol  Nice to see you, Tank!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 28, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> HEY!! Look who has a journal here.  lol  Nice to see you, Tank!


Hey RA...
Hows the weather in Fl....  LOL


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 28, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Looking good T. Glad you are sticking with the log. I like seeing the updates.


Thanks dg, I'm on a mission, i feel really good, no aches and pains to slow me down as of yet... 
You'll enjoy these..CELL RUSH
NITRIC EFX PRO
KRE ALKALYN EFX PRO


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2009)

4/29/09
40 min cardio asap in the am, got called to work early.
4/30/09
back bis
bar rows
255x12,275x10,285x10,10
rg rows
245x9,9,9
db pullover
80x12,12,90x10,10
bis
db curls
45x8,50x7,7,55x6
preach curls
75x12,12,80x10,85x9
hammer curls 2sets of 60x8
machine curls 60x20..good pump , lots of blood to start the healing process.
30 min treadmill, 3.7 mph-5% grade
AAEFX LBA Pro asap upon wakening, 1 time before meal 3 and meal 5
AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro 45 min prior
AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX Pro 45 min prior
AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn Creatine right before wo 1 min
AAEFX Cell Rush post wo
AAEFX LG5 post wo and before bed


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 30, 2009)

Just another day in Tank-paradise!  Love the workouts, T.  Your journal is always an inspiration.


----------



## Tank316 (May 3, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Just another day in Tank-paradise!  Love the workouts, T.  Your journal is always an inspiration.



Thanks RA, your ''rippedness'' is one for me, with that said, off to do my morning cardio!


----------



## Tank316 (May 4, 2009)

4/4/09
Shock wk with twist..WOW
-SUPERSET: STANDING ALTERNATING DB CURL/ROPE PUSHDOWN...2 X 4-6/16-20
1st set 55x6-rope pushdown 90x16 2nd set 50x6-rope pushdown 80x18
-SUPERSET: LYING EZ BAR EXT/FRONT DOUBLE BICEPS POSE CABLE CURL...2 X 4-6/16-20
skulls 1st set 115x6- cable curls 60x15 2nd set 110x6-50x15
-SUPERSET: STANDING BB OR EZ BAR CURL/BENCH DIPS...2 X 4-6/16-20
90x5-bodywt dipsx20 same as 1st set
-SUPERSET: SEATED TWO ARMS OVERHEAD DB EXT/BB REVERSE CURL...2 X 4-6/16-20
1st set 80x6-55x15 2nd set 85x5-50x14


----------



## Tank316 (May 5, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5/5/09
Chest/Delts
Bench press[smith] _all other bench's were taken, I dont like the smith btw!_
385x1..too easy 395x1 easy 405x1,1,1,1,1-good feel, and i had a spotter, very important. 1.5-2 min rest max.
Incline press
265x5,5,5.
Flat fly
60x15,55x15,50x20
Delts 
standing o-h press
165x9,175x8,185x6,5.
Cheat laterals
55x10,60x6,6
wg upright rows
135x11,125x13,110x13 right into sidelaterals again but used 15's x16...Fried Delts.
25 min treadmill 3.7 mph 7% grade.


----------



## Tank316 (May 7, 2009)

5/6/09
asap in morning
LBA 1 tblsp
and then 60 min cardio..walk/jog
5/7/09
Back/and light bis
Rack deads, pins @ knee
505x8,545x8,565x6,6
Bar rows
275x9,315x8,365x6,5
wg pulldowns
175x12,12,185x10,10
seated cable rows 2 sets
150x15,140x15
wg cable rows
130x17
alt d-b curls
30x13,35x13
hammer
40x12,12,35x15 
__________________


----------



## rantorcha (May 8, 2009)

That is our resident mass monster...TANK!  Man, I would love to train with you someday!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 8, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> That is our resident mass monster...TANK!  Man, I would love to train with you someday!!



Thanks bro, seriously, it would be an honor for me as well.
I'm holding together really well, for this i'm thankful.
After breaking out the weed whipper again..LOL, I now need to just focus on my bi's and hammies and diet. 
If and this is a big IF I can make it ot the O this year, I'll be 20 lbs lighter. Should make for a fun time!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 13, 2009)

5/11-13/09
I have had just  a hectic wk this far, I have been switched to dayshift all this wk, really throws things off.
mainly 50 min woth of am cardio prior to work.
This is a trypical wk off for me. 9 wks on 1 wk off.


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2009)

Tank! You are a Tank!


----------



## Tank316 (May 14, 2009)

gopro said:


> Tank! You are a Tank!


Thanks bro...My body was saying keep going cause I truly feel GREAT!
But the last time I pushed past the nine wks, I ended up with stupid little injuries.
Alot of cardio asap in morn. After a shot of LBA of course!


----------



## Tank316 (May 21, 2009)

*5/18/09*
After a rest wk..9 wks on 1 off
Power wk Chest/Tri
DB Flat press
4 sets of 120's 1st 3 sets 7 reps, 4th set 6 reps
Inclinepress
280x6,6,5
wted dips
bdywt?+60x5,5
Tri's
close grip bench
275x5,5,5,280x5
Skulls
125x5,5,130x5
1 arm d-b ext overhead
2 sets 50x5,55x5
pushdowns v bar 1 set
70x25
No Cardio
*5/19/09*
Bis/delts
Bar curls
120x6,125x6,6 130x5
preach curls 2 sets
95x7,100x7
Hammer 3 sets a little cheating going on with the last set.
60x6,65x6,70x5
Machine curls 60x16
Delts
Standing o-h press
140x6,150x6,155x6,165x5
upright rows
135x5,145x5,5
cheat laterals
50x6,55x5
cable side straight arm
3x17
NO CARDIO
*5/20/09
Am cardio walking dog 70 mins
5/21/09*
Back
Rack deads [pins set @mid shin]
500x5,515x5,5
bent row
315x7,7,6,5
wted chin
bdy wt?x6,5,4 pooping out big time due to work load during the day...SUCKs too..Grrrr
CG seated rows
200x8,210x7,7
pulldowns wg
120x20....I've had it....
*Friday* will be legs, I'm training several HS athletes that day, showing them BFS box squats, so the box squat will be my main focus along with hammies.


----------



## Tank316 (May 26, 2009)

5/26/09
RR wk Chest Dlts
Incline db press
95x7,100x7,105x6,110x6,115x6
bench press
275x10,280x10,295x9,300x9
flyes flat
70x12,80x12
delts
upright row
135x7,145x6,6
bent lateral
55x10,60x10
cable sl's
5x11,11,4x13,4x12
abs 9 sets
3 sets wted crunch 70lb d-b on chest x 12
3 sets of jackknifes
3 sets of planks with a 25 lb plate on my back
25 min treadmill,3.8 mph-6% grade


----------



## HOOPIE (May 26, 2009)

there is only one thing to say:

ANIMAL!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> there is only one thing to say:
> 
> ANIMAL!!!!!!


Hey Hoopie, thanks for stopping in....
Off to do cardio...


----------



## rantorcha (May 27, 2009)

Der's my boy!  Tearin' it UP as usual!

So what was cardio today...chopping down trees or chasing down dinner?!  lol


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Der's my boy!  Tearin' it UP as usual!
> 
> So what was cardio today...chopping down trees or chasing down dinner?!  lol







> chopping down trees


Thats tomorrows job believe it or not!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 2, 2009)

Internet Probs...Hopefully solved.
6/2/09
Chest/Delts
7-8 min warm-up on treadmill
r/c movements for shoulders
chest press warm up 135x12
BFS Towel Bench
320x6,6,6. 335x5
incline fly
75x10,80x9,85x9,8.
assisted dips
2 sets x13 1.5 min rest between sets.
Delts
1 arm o-h db press
70x8,75x8,7,7
sl's
30x12,35x11,11
rev pec dec 2 sets
160x12,170x11
wg rows[bar to chest]
185x10,180x10
ab work...blah.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 3, 2009)

6/3/09
Gotta love Leg Day
10 min bike for a warm up followed by 1 set of leg ext 100x15
Squats
375x10,405x10,[455x9,8..475x6 knees wrapped]
ext 3 sets
175x12,12,185x11
seated leg curls
205x12,215x11,220x9,9 drop set220x8 drop to 170x6 more
sldl
275x12, 4 sec stretch 3 sets
hypers toes up+35 lb plate 3 setsx8 reps
8 sets of calves
4 seated, 4 using leg press.
NO CARDIO
-LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS
-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS 
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS 
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 7, 2009)

LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS
-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS

6/4/09
bis/tri
alternating db curls
45x10,50x10,9
Preacher curls
85x12,12,90x10
Hammer curls
60x10,65x10,9
tris
Skulls
115x10,120x10,125x9,130x8
v bar pushdown
110x12,12,100x13
assisted dips 3 setsx15
20 min cardio
3.7 mph/5*grade
I had a lot of things to do to prepare for my fishing trip, so i had cut cardio short!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 8, 2009)

6/8/09
Back
Rack Deads pins set 1 inch below knee cap
575x7,585x6,6,5....605x3
Bar rows
335x6,345x6,365x6,6
CG cable pull downs
230x6,200x8,180x12,160x15
pull overs
100x10,90x13
machine pull downs
100x25
20 min treadmill, 3.8 mph-7*grade

LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS
-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Tank! Thought I would stop in and check out your journal. You look awesome...simply yummy!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> 6/8/09
> Back
> Rack Deads pins set 1 inch below knee cap
> 575x7,585x6,6,5....605x3
> ...



605?? Dang Tank. Awesome.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 9, 2009)

dg806 said:


> 605?? Dang Tank. Awesome.


Thanks dg. I feel like I worked my back today..LOL. Always a good feeling though.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 9, 2009)

buff_tat2d_chic said:


> Hey Tank! Thought I would stop in and check out your journal. You look awesome...simply yummy!


Youre still around, COOL! Hows life??


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 10, 2009)

6/9/09
bi/tri
Alt db curls
55x7,55x6,50x7,7
Hammers
65x9,70x8,7,55x12
1 arm preacher
30x12,25x16
Tris
pushdowns
140x7,7,150x6,6 160x2
rg push downs
110x12,12,120x10,9
dips assisted
2 sets x20-25 reps...forgot wt used.
No Cardio@ center, but I got tons chasing a lot the kids around at my stepdaughters softball game, 1 hrs worth.LOL


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2009)

What is bigger than a Tank? A Tom! Watch naturals!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 11, 2009)

gopro said:


> What is bigger than a Tank? A Tom! Watch naturals!


Thanks Eric, My journey has just started, should be interesting around Sept and Oct!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 12, 2009)

FYI...On Fishing Trip, bye for now!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 22, 2009)

6/22/09
bi tri 20 min cardio
push downs
140x8,150x6,6,6
rg push downs
100x10,110x10,10
bench dips+100 lbsx14,75x18
bi's
alt d-b's 55x6,60x6,5
hammer
65x8,70x7,75x6,6
machine curls 1 arm
50x15,15
20 min cardio
3.8 mph 7.5 grade
Alot of things to do at home after my fishing trip so I cut down my cardio.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 24, 2009)

6/24/09
chest/delt
flat db press
110x10,10,8...3 min rest between sets 110x7,6 1.5 min rbs
incline fly
80x10,85x9,9,8
flat fly
60x18,55x24..fried.
delts
1 arm oh press
65x9,70x9,75x8,7
sl's
35x12,40x11,35x12
pec dec rear laterals
170x10,10..150x15
no cardio..stepdaughter had softball game.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 27, 2009)

6/27/09
Back/Bis
cg t bar rows
5 plates+25lbs
5 sets of 8
cg pulldowns
230x10,240x8,250x6,6
wg pulldowns
160x12,12,drop 130x12
hammers
70x8,75x6,80x5
alt db
40x10,35x13,13[3/1/2] tempo
spider preacher curls [focusing on stretch]
70x12,12..torched.
30 min treadmill 3.8 mph varied grade from 4-8*

I'm getting closer to the THOUGHT of stepping on stage again.


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> 6/27/09
> 
> I'm getting closer to the THOUGHT of stepping on stage again.



I cannot wait to see this happen, especially with BOTH PRRS-FDFS and AAEFX by your side!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 29, 2009)

gopro said:


> I cannot wait to see this happen, especially with BOTH PRRS-FDFS and AAEFX by your side!


Thanks Eric, Its going to be a crazy ride..So hang on.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 1, 2009)

6/29/09
power legs
leg press
800x8,8..840x7,6..850x6
leg ext
190x8,8,200x7,7
seated leg curls
200x8,8,8,210x7,6...This machine still gives me a shitty feel when i go heavier, the manufacture blew it on this design...DUM-ASS
SlDl
315x6,6 right into hypers toes pointed up+45lb plate held@chest for 2 sets of 7
seated calf raise
5 setsx6-7 reps, wts not important more by feel and tempo.
machine leg press for calf 2 sets 300x15 reps..WOW.
ABS 4 sets machine crunch
2 sets Jackknife.
25 min cardio 3.7 mph varied grade between 6-8 evey 3 minutes.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> Thanks Eric, Its going to be a crazy ride..So hang on.



Seatbelt buckled!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 8, 2009)

gopro said:


> Seatbelt buckled!


Everything changes on the 11th bro...
More RR and Shock wks and a timed carb meal and were ready to do this thing!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 8, 2009)

Press Release
All American Pharmaceutical
July 8th, 2009

All American Pharmaceutical has just been awarded a Grant from the Montana Board of Research and Commercialization Technology, Montana Department of Commerce. This grant was awarded to All American Pharmaceutical to continue their research on a revolutionary new weight loss material called Lyzme 5 ® .

Lyzme 5 ® will be a two year research and development project that will be concluded with Clinical Trials. AAP’s public relation departments says this is ground breaking technology and will safety help millions of people loose body fat safety.

This is the second grant AAP has now received from MBRCT. The first won was for Kre-Celazine®, which is AAP’s new anti inflammatory material. (Kre-Crelazine® "for joint flexibility & pain relief")


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> *Press Release
> All American Pharmaceutical
> July 8th, 2009
> 
> ...



Wow!!! Do you know how significant this is??? Supplement companies never get grants like this! AAEFX MUST be ahead of all the rest!


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 9, 2009)

Just sticking my head in.....Leg presses looked good!  Did I read correctly....you are going lower carb?????


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2009)

slackadjuster said:


> Just sticking my head in.....Leg presses looked good!  Did I read correctly....you are going lower carb?????


Yes lower. 350 to 200. They will be mainly be pre/intra/post, and mainly post.


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 9, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> Yes lower. 350 to 200. They will be mainly be pre/intra/post, and mainly post.


Oh...that's not low, big man!  50 is low!  You may kill someone on that few carbs!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 10, 2009)

slackadjuster said:


> Oh...that's not low, big man!  50 is low!  You may kill someone on that few carbs!


When the time comes next Feb,March and April, I'm sure I'll feel the pain...LOL


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 11, 2009)

7/11/09
Chest/Delts/ Cardio
BFS Towel Bench
315x8,335x6,345x6,355x4,380x2 [3/1/X] tempo
flat bench 225x18
incline db's
85x10,90x10,100x8,8
CableX overs
7x12,6x17
standing oh press
185x6,195x6
sl's
35x12,30x14
some abs
40 min treadmill
3.5-3.8 mph-varied grade from 5-9*
post workout drink
Kre-Generator 2 scoops with water spiked with 5 grams BCAA's


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 11, 2009)

Just stopping in!  Looking good in here!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 11, 2009)

slackadjuster said:


> Just stopping in!  Looking good in here!


Thanks my friend, I have some work to do, but I aint scared!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 15, 2009)

7/15/09
Back/Delts
T-Bar Rows cg
4-45's x 9,+10lbs x 8,+10 x 8, + 10x 7
CG pulldowns
190x10,200x10,220x7,230x6
wg bar rows
185x12,175x14
wg pulldowns
140x16,130x17
Standing oh press
185x7,195x7, 205x6
sl's
45x10,40x12,35x13
30 min treadmill, 3.8 mph 4-8 incline
post work out drink
2 scoops Kre-Generator
50 min later
1 med baked spud plain
8 oz bison burger


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 18, 2009)

LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL

-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS

7/18/09
bi/tri/calf/abs
straight bar curls
100x10,115x10,120x9,130x8
hammer curls
60x12,65x11,11
1 arm preacher
40x8,35x10,25x16
push downs
130x11,140x9,150x8,8
rg push downs
100x10,10,110x9,90x12
1-arm ext oh
40x8,45x8
v bar push downs
60x25
8 sets of calf 4 seated 4 standing
5 sets of wted crunches
35 min treadmill
3.9 mph/6% grade
2 scoops of Kre-Generator
1.5 hr later
6 oz grill steak, 1 small med baked tator [red fresh from garden]
2-3 hrs later
6.5 oz chicken breast 2 cups steamed broc
2-3 hrs later
don't know gotta go to a wedding reception...grrrr! LOL


----------



## gopro (Jul 19, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL
> 
> -CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
> -LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
> ...



Dude, I am loving the EFX stuff. I am growing like crazy over here on it. Its funny because it seems like rather basic products, but the results they give are NOT BASIC!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 20, 2009)

gopro said:


> Dude, I am loving the EFX stuff. I am growing like crazy over here on it. Its funny because it seems like rather basic products, but the results they give are NOT BASIC!!!


I'm shocked by the recovery time, and for NOT BASIC...your dead on with that


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 21, 2009)

7/21/09
chest/bi
bench press flat
275x8,285x8,295x8,315x5,335x5 [ Tempo- 3 down, 1 pause, 2 up]
dips bdy wt ? x8,8,8 same tempo
incline fly
60x12,12,12,
alt db curls
50x10,10,
55x7,7
hammer
60x12,55x13,12,
abs, but no cardio.
I hit the wall hard, I was sorta ill through the weekend. Monday my ass was dragging at work as well, today I felt I could make it through the work out, but as i type @ 700 pm, I'm ready for bed..LOL


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 24, 2009)

7/24/09
am cardio,45 min
500-545
walk/jog interval in the rain, lol


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 28, 2009)

Grrr, things are just getting busy around here. I'm still in the gym in the eve, just no morning cardio as of late, work related things have come up. All for the best for me and my family though!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 29, 2009)

7/29/09
What a difference a week makes.. same work our as the 21st.
chest/bis
Small towel on chest, 1 inch away from bottom
bench press flat
275x10,285x9,295x9,325x5,345x5 [ Tempo- 2 down, 1 pause, 1 up] quicker tempo
incline db press
95x10,10-100x9,110x9
flat fly
75x12,60x15,40x20
hammer cheat curls
65x6,70x6,75x6
standing bar curls
95x10,100x10,80x11
ez bar 60x16.
LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL

-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 31, 2009)

7/31/09
Back/tri
Power wk
Rack deads safety pins set @ knee cap
535x8,555x7,565x6,575x5,600x4
Bar rows under hand grip
335x6,6/ same wt with over hand grip 335x7,7 365x6 small cheat with last rep
CG cable rows
250x7,260x6,6
pull downs 130x28
Tris
push downs
130x8,140x8,150x7,160x6
OH EZ Bar Ext
100x8,110x7,7 120x6
V Bar pushdowns
60x30
No Cardio, Sat morn am will be walking for Relay For Life.

LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL

-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 3, 2009)

8/3/09
Power Legs
Box Squats 1 inch above parallel [ pause @ bottom ]
450x10, 465x10,485x10 500x10
leg press 500x12,550x12
1 set of leg ext 160x15
leg curls
170x12,180x12,190x10,200x8
sldl
275x10,10,10 focusing on stretch@Bottom for a 4 count
8 sets of calves- 4 seated, 4 standing
No Cardio
Post Work out
2 Scoops of Kre-Generator
LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL

-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 8, 2009)

8/6/09
Bi/Tri
Alt db curls
50x10,55x9,60x8
preacher ez bar
120x12,12,130x10,100x13
hammer, very strict form
60x12,55x14,14
Tris
skulls
125x12,135x11,10,10
v bar pushdowns
120x12,12,12,130x10
rg pushdowns
90x12,12,80x13
db kickback
25x19...fried
30 min cardio tread mill 3.8mph,5-7 grade
LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL

-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS
POST WORK OUT
2 Scoops Kre -Generator


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 8, 2009)

8/7/09 Rest day..No sleep Thurs, too much house activity..Its called..There's a Bat in the house..
8/9/09
Chest/light delts[ too much work related delt movement
incline db press
90x10,100x10,110x8,120x7[nice!!!!]
flat fly
80x12,85x11,11
dips super set with crossovers[2 sets]
260 bdy wtx12,11 ss 7x10,9
oh military press
135x14 ss with side laterals 30x10
145x12 ss sl's 25x12
no cardio, too much going on.

LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL

-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS
POST WORK OUT
2 Scoops Kre -Generator


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 11, 2009)

8/9/09
70 min walk/jog in the am.
8/10/09
bi/tri
straight bar
110x8,120x7,130x7
hammer curls
60x10,55x12,50x14
single cable curls
60x12,50x14,40x17
tris
cg push downs
130x8,140x8,150x6,160x4
rg push downs
80x9,70x11,70x11
bench dips [ no wt added]
2 sets x 20
no post cardio, I had a client to train asap after.
2 Scoops of Kre-Generator
LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL

-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS
POST WORK OUT


----------



## gopro (Aug 12, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> 8/9/09
> 70 min walk/jog in the am.
> 8/10/09
> bi/tri
> ...



Bro! What happened to your MOD status!? You are a PIONEER on this site!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 12, 2009)

gopro said:


> Bro! What happened to your MOD status!? You are a PIONEER on this site!!!!


I'm a bad boy I guess...


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> I'm a bad boy I guess...



I am no longer a mod...you are no longer a mod...hmmm, I guess we will have to spread the love elsewhere!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 17, 2009)

8/17/09
Back/light bis
All Warm ups in Locked and Loaded
Rack Deads
500x8,535x8,565x6,585x6,600x4, 645x1
OH Bar Rows
335x7,345x7,365x7
CG Pulldowns
250x8,260x8,270x6
Pullovers 2 sets
100x10,90x12
WG Pull downs
100x40
Alt DB
40x12,45x12,35x13
Hammer Curls 2 sets
40x13,45x12
Reason for just going light with bi's today is do to work related fatigue, a small amount of tendinitis is setting in, I can tell its from work, and I know it wont last long.
No Cardio

LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL

-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS
POST WORK OUT
2 Scoops Kre -Generator


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 19, 2009)

8/18/09
legs
squats
350x12,375x12,405x10,455x8
leg press
500x13,575x12
leg curls
180x12,190x12,200x10,210x9
uni lateral
80x13,90x12
6 sets seated calves

LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL

-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 25, 2009)

8/24/09
Chest/Delts
LBA PRO: 3 SERVINGS PER DAY 30 MIN BEFORE MEAL
-CELL RUSH: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-LG5 PRO: 1 SERVING 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL ON TRAINING DAYS
-EFX KREALKALYN PRO: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE PRE WORKOUT MEAL
-EFX NYTRIC PRO: 1 TAB 30 MIN BEFORE MEALS 1, 3, 5 BOTH TRAINING AND OFF DAYS
-KRE ALKALYN: 1 CAP 30 MIN BEFORE POST WORKOUT MEAL TRAINING DAYS AND FIRST MEAL ON OFF DAYS
- 2 Scoops Kre Generator Post Work out
Chest
Flat DB Press
100x11,110x9,120x8
Incline Fly
70x10,65x12,60x14
 Cable Cross-Over
7x13,6x16
DB OH Press
70x11,11,65x12 [Had to go lighter due to work related over use of shoulders]
SL's
35x11,30x13,13
30 min treadmill
3.8 mph 4* grade


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 27, 2009)

8/25-26/09
Am cardio 35 min as well as 60 pm cardio


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 27, 2009)

Kre-Generator and Kre-Alkalyn Pro.....together????  That's some energy..


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 28, 2009)

slackadjuster said:


> Kre-Generator and Kre-Alkalyn Pro.....together????  That's some energy..


Kre-Alkalyn Pro being herb based, I take 1 cap mid day @ work to get me through, then another 45 min prior..I'm having some of the best workouts EVER!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 31, 2009)

8/31/09
Bis/Tris
10 min bike warm up
Tri's
CG Bench
295x9,295x9,300x8
RG Push downs
130x9,120x12,110x13
V Bar push downs
100x14,90x15
Bi's
Alt DB Curls
45x7,50x7,55x6
Hammer Curls
60x10,65x11,70x10
Single Cable
60x12,50x14,45x16
E-Z Bar 60x30
35 min Elliptical

-AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX PRO (pre-workout creatine + energy)
-AAEFX Cell Rush (post workout creatine + beta alanine)
-AAEFX LBA Pro (Liquid Beef Amino Acid supplement)
-AAEFX L-G5 Pro Glutamine
-AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro (pre-workout nitric oxide supplement)
-AAEFX NF-Pro (whey protein)
-AAEFX Kre-Generator (protein/carb/fat recovery/MRP drink)
-AAEFX Kre-Celerator (intra-wo carb + creatine drink)


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 1, 2009)

9/1/09
BACK
10 min warm up bike wg pulldowns 100x14
CG T- Bar Rows
190x10,200x10,220x8,230x8
CG Pull downs
180x12,170x14,160x16
WG Pull Downs
170x12,150x16,16
Straight Arm Pull downs 1 set
100x28
40 min Ellpitical
2-AAEFX Tribulus in a.m.
-AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX PRO (pre-workout creatine + energy)
-AAEFX Cell Rush (post workout creatine + beta alanine)
-AAEFX LBA Pro (Liquid Beef Amino Acid supplement)
-AAEFX L-G5 Pro Glutamine
-AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro (pre-workout nitric oxide supplement)
-AAEFX NF-Pro (whey protein)
-AAEFX Kre-Generator (protein/carb/fat recovery/MRP drink)
-AAEFX Kre-Celerator (intra-wo carb + creatine drink)


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 4, 2009)

9/3/09
Chest/Delts
Rep Range Wk
10 min bike warm up
chest press
130x15....some r/c movements
Incline d-b press
80x12,95x10,100x10,110x9
Flat fly's
80x10,75x12,65x16
Assisted Dips
2 setsx20 reps/set
DB OH Press
60x12,12,70x10
sl's
40x8,35x11,30x14
Reverse Pec dec 3 sets12 reps/set
Abs/40 min post cardio

-AAEFX Tribulus in a.m.
-AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX PRO (pre-workout creatine + energy)
-AAEFX Cell Rush (post workout creatine + beta alanine)
-AAEFX LBA Pro (Liquid Beef Amino Acid supplement)
-AAEFX L-G5 Pro Glutamine
-AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro (pre-workout nitric oxide supplement)
-AAEFX NF-Pro (whey protein)
-AAEFX Kre-Generator (protein/carb/fat recovery/MRP drink)
-AAEFX Kre-Celerator (intra-wo carb + creatine drink)


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 5, 2009)

9/05/09
Legs
10 min bike, machine leg press 130x17
3 sets of box squats @ parallel
350x8,375x8,405x8
2 sets regular squats ass to floor
405x8, 450x8
2 sets leg extension
175x12, 185x12
leg curls seated
175x12,185x11,195x11,205x10
SLDL
255x12,275x10. 4 X Reps at the bottom.
Hypers ext toes pointed 2 sets
45lb platex10
2 sets uni lateral seated curls
60x20,50x25
Pm cardio this evening 60 min of walk/jog intervals
AAEFX Tribulus in a.m.
-AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX PRO (pre-workout creatine + energy)
-AAEFX Cell Rush (post workout creatine + beta alanine)
-AAEFX LBA Pro (Liquid Beef Amino Acid supplement)
-AAEFX L-G5 Pro Glutamine
-AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro (pre-workout nitric oxide supplement)
-AAEFX NF-Pro (whey protein)
-AAEFX Kre-Generator (protein/carb/fat recovery/MRP drink)
-AAEFX Kre-Celerator (intra-wo carb + creatine drink)


----------



## gopro (Sep 5, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> 9/05/09
> Legs
> 10 min bike, machine leg press 130x17
> 3 sets of box squats @ parallel
> ...



Glad to see you are still kicking butt and taking names!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 5, 2009)

gopro said:


> Glad to see you are still kicking butt and taking names!!!!!


You know it Eric.
Say,Kre-Celazine, Today I squatted with ZERO knee pain.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 24, 2009)

9/23/09
no am cardio, ass is dragging
Back/bis
Bi's
alt db curls standing
40x10,45x8,50x8,55x6
Hammer
60x9,65x8,70x7
preacher db curls
30x14, 1 min rest 25x15
Back
Rack Deads 2 inch below knee cap
405x8,455x8,475x7,6
* Next wk i do full dead's, its been 4 months*
seated cable rows
230x8,240x8,250x7
wg pull downs
180x8,170x10,160x13
stiff arm pull downs
100x14,90x16
Stretch, hung from the chin bar
30 seconds with a narrow grip, 30 sec with a super wide grip and 30 more sec with narrow grip.
40 min cardio, bike 20, ellip 20
2-AAEFX Tribulus in a.m.
-AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX PRO (pre-workout creatine + energy)
-AAEFX Cell Rush (post workout creatine + beta alanine)
-AAEFX LBA Pro (Liquid Beef Amino Acid supplement)
-AAEFX L-G5 Pro Glutamine
-AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro (pre-workout nitric oxide supplement)
-AAEFX NF-Pro (whey protein)
-AAEFX Kre-Generator (protein/carb/fat recovery/MRP drink)
-AAEFX Kre-Celerator (intra-wo carb + creatine drink)


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2009)

9/30/09
Wed
Am 25 min jump rope/jumping jacks/shadow box/burpies/
Average miles covered at work in a 8 hour day 8.5 miles.
Tri's Bi's
Push downs
140x6,150x6,160x6
Oh E Z Bar Ext
115x10,10,100x12
RG Pushdowns
60x20.
Bi's
Alt D B
45x7,50x7,7
Hammer
55x12,12, 50x13
Preacher D-B
30x15,25x17
25 min cardio Post.
45 min later Kre-Generator for my post work out drink
2 scoops 1 tblsp LBA's Vanilla

2-AAEFX Tribulus in a.m.
-AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX PRO (pre-workout creatine + energy)
-AAEFX Cell Rush (post workout creatine + beta alanine)
-AAEFX LBA Pro (Liquid Beef Amino Acid supplement)
-AAEFX L-G5 Pro Glutamine
-AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro (pre-workout nitric oxide supplement)
-AAEFX NF-Pro (whey protein)
-AAEFX Kre-Generator (protein/carb/fat recovery/MRP drink)
-AAEFX Kre-Celerator (intra-wo carb + creatine drink)


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 14, 2009)

10/3-10/12-09 On Vacation
10/13/09
Chest/Delts Power Wk
Flat DB Press
120x7,7,7
Incline Press
275x7,285x6,6
Flat Flyes
85x7,7
OH Bar Press in power rack
160x8,170x7,180x6
cheat laterals
50x6,55x6,6
upright rows
135x7,145x6,6
Chest press
120x40
db oh press
30x40
35 min post cardio treadmill
3.6 mph 4-5-6 grade

45 min later Kre-Generator for my post work out drink
2 scoops 1 tblsp LBA's Vanilla

2-AAEFX Tribulus in a.m.
-AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX PRO (pre-workout creatine + energy)
-AAEFX Cell Rush (post workout creatine + beta alanine)
-AAEFX LBA Pro (Liquid Beef Amino Acid supplement)
-AAEFX L-G5 Pro Glutamine
-AAEFX Nytric EFX Pro (pre-workout nitric oxide supplement)
-AAEFX NF-Pro (whey protein)
-AAEFX Kre-Generator (protein/carb/fat recovery/MRP drink)
-AAEFX Kre-Celerator (intra-wo carb + creatine drink)


----------



## godstrength (Oct 15, 2009)

KEEP doing it bro!


________________
*AAEFX REP*
*PRRS/FDFS ELITE*


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 15, 2009)

godstrength said:


> KEEP doing it bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You know it bro, things are changing!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 26, 2009)

Oct 20th
Well, this day started off shitty and ended in a lot of pain.

Chest and delts.
all warm up in.
R/C movements/7-8 min stationary bike/chest press machine 120x15
Flat DB Press
80x12 another warm up
120x8,120x8,120x3...SNAP
In my left shoulder I felt this incredible painful snap.
No fore warning of any R/C issues at all. So fast forward to the 23rd and 24th. My range of motion has changed greatly, along with my depression of another possible surgery. I'm thinking impingement right now. I was off work for 3 days, as I type this Mon morn, I'm heading into work.
MRI is on Tues, and I see my surgeon from the last surgery on the 29th. Its going to be along wk.
Today after work, I'll go do some intense long cardio to keep my brain focused and a little self punishment[ I didn't eat so great Sunday] LOL.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> Oct 20th
> Well, this day started off shitty and ended in a lot of pain.
> 
> Chest and delts.
> ...


_August 17th,2004_
I was shocked that in was that long ago!
Anyways, rehab on the left one is going smooth.
I have been powerwalking in the am on an empty stomach.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, time to update this old thing!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 3, 2012)

I will join the journey!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 4, 2012)

gopro said:


> I will join the journey!


Time to turn things up several notches then! Lets break down some walls!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2012)

Tank316 said:


> Time to turn things up several notches then! Lets break down some walls!!



For sure my brother!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 5, 2012)

Tank316 said:


> Time to turn things up several notches then! Lets break down some walls!!



What's the plan?


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 12, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> What's the plan?


Aiming for Sept 2013. My work runs my life, 60-70 per wk..for now! Seasonal layoff around the corner!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2012)

FINALLY! Laid off! 
12/17/12
40 min A.m. cardio 1/2 serving PNI Prodigy. 7-8 grams bcaa's sipped throught session
pm weights
Chest Delts

1 serving Prodigy 2 caps of Paragon
 Chest/Delts
 chest press warm up100x20...followed by rotator cuff movements
 Bench
 185x15,235x8,248x8,255x8 
Incline press
 200x10,10,225x8
 CableCross Overs
 70x18,60x18 drop 50 x10...
 1arm oh press
 60x10,10,65x9
 Cable sl 60x8,8 55x10
 Upright rows
 135x12 drop 90 x12
 35 min treadmill varying speed and inclince


----------

